# Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion ***NO SPOILERS***



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

FC Dub, FC Dub, FC Dub, FC Dub


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Given the matches you pimped Seabs as well as the talent involved in the promotion this could turn out to be quite the fun thread: everyone should go to the last page of the 2011 MOTYC thread and read Seabs's posts covering some of Seth Rollins's best matches from last year: there looks to be some real gems there and when you add the quality Regal/Ambrose match on top of that, FCW has quite the array of quality matches that very rarely get discussed.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> Given the matches you pimped Seabs as well as the talent involved in the promotion this could turn out to be quite the fun thread: everyone should go to the last page of the 2011 MOTYC thread and read Seabs's posts covering some of Seth Rollins's best matches from last year: there looks to be some real gems there and when you add the quality Regal/Ambrose match on top of that, FCW has quite the array of quality matches that very rarely get discussed.


not gonna read 'em, I'm just off to watch 'em now =P


----------



## seabs

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*If anyone could post match cards for each weeks episode before/around the time they air (Sundays) that'd be dandy as well.*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Today's episode that airs will have:

A Grand Royale. With the winner facing Leo Kruger later in the main event for the FCW Title

Abraham Washington vs Jason Jordan

Raquel Diaz vs Audrey Marie - Winner Takes All. Diaz is the Queen of FCW. Audrey Marie is the Divas Champion

Leo Kruger vs the winner of the Grand Royale


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

i can only assume Jordan vs Washington will be a total squash as we have seen Jordan more as a member of security satff than as a wrestler so far...


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



X-Static said:


> Today's episode that airs will have:
> 
> A Grand Royale. With the winner facing Leo Kruger later in the main event for the FCW Title
> 
> Abraham Washington vs Jason Jordan
> 
> Raquel Diaz vs Audrey Marie - Winner Takes All. Diaz is the Queen of FCW. Audrey Marie is the Divas Champion
> 
> Leo Kruger vs the winner of the Grand Royale


Looks like a pretty awesome card. If a decent wrestler wins the GR, Kruger should be able to have a good match with him, and the guy has a getout clause to protect him (he's tired). Hopefully the match gets followed up on in the weeks to come. Kruger's reign has been so directionless.



BehindYou said:


> i can only assume Jordan vs Washington will be a total squash as we have seen Jordan more as a member of security satff than as a wrestler so far...


Also, it's kind of traditional for wrestlers to get squashed in their debuts unless they're either well known before they arrived or they're second gen guys.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Seem's like it will be a good show depending on who wins the Grand Royale, i expect it too be Husky... but hopefully Rollins.

I agree with Kotre about Kruger's reign, nothing about it has stood out to me and it's been pretty boring story wise, he has had good matches in his defences of it but still.... Hopefully he looses it soon to someone who can do something more exciting with it.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Steve. said:


> Seem's like it will be a good show depending on who wins the Grand Royale, i expect it too be Husky... but hopefully Rollins.


Husky had his shot, and fuck Seth Rollins in the ass. I want to see someone new break out. If Kruger can do one thing in the ring, it's put someone over while beating them. I'd like to see some tallented but overlooked guy have a shot, go toe to toe with Kruger and leave after a close fought match with a newfound respect from the audience.



> I agree with Kotre about Kruger's reign, nothing about it has stood out to me and it's been pretty boring story wise, he has had good matches in his defences of it but still.... Hopefully he looses it soon to someone who can do something more exciting with it.


He's sadly hamstrung at the moment. He can't drop the title until he's faced off with Bo, and because nobody knows when that'll be he can't get into a long term programme either. But the matches, with one or two exceptions have been good enough to justify the decision to give Kruger the title.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm hoping Leo Krugar loses the FCW title soon so that we can see him on the main WWE roster. He's not a favorite on this board, but what I've seen from him, he's ready for the roster. I think a heel South African character would make for an interesting Smackdown feud with face Justin Gabriel and it would help get Gabriel more over with the crowd.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So...why is Claudio not using the Ricola Bomb...?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> So...why is Claudio not using the Ricola Bomb...?


Few WWE wrestlers are small enough for him to perform it on. Also, screaming RICCOLA won't get over as much in an arena where nobody can hear you without a microphone as it would in a gymnasium where the rntire audience can hear you fart.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

i found this week show on youtube going to watch it tomorrow

edit: just watched the grand royale and wth shocking!!


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The Battle Royal was good, great showing for Sandow despite not winning. it was a shame Cesaro wasn't involved though.

Abe Washington is sadly still awful in the ring and i cant help but eel this is FCW's fault, he should of shown some progress by now!
Obviously Jordan was pretty bad too but he's a young guy and this was his first single match so who knows how he'll come along.

Dalton really got some support in the title match which was surprising. His in ring ability is top notch (by FCW levels), he really reminds me of christian.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Nice grand royal upset. Sandow played it like a boss.

Woah Dalton is a good seller, and Kruger was okay as a dominant champion. I wasn't expecting a second upset for the show so i wasn't into it but still ok.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Sandow is doing incredible work. The office must find a storyline for him on the main roster this year.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



BehindYou said:


> The Battle Royal was good, great showing for Sandow despite not winning. it was a shame Cesaro wasn't involved though.


Eeh, it works for him in this situation. His priority is Seth, not the title.



> Abe Washington is sadly still awful in the ring and i cant help but eel this is FCW's fault, he should of shown some progress by now!
> Obviously Jordan was pretty bad too but he's a young guy and this was his first single match so who knows how he'll come along.


That was a poor match to go by imo. I knew the match was going to suck as soon as Jordan started jumping (my thought process being: This is a big guy. He's showing off his agility. He probably has no fucking clue about how to work.) Don't get me wrong, Washington's shit too but it's not really fair to judge him based off that match.



> Dalton really got some support in the title match which was surprising. His in ring ability is top notch (by FCW levels), he really reminds me of christian.


It's not that surprising if you think about it. The point of the episode was to put Dalton over as a guy who just will. Not. Quit. even if he doesn't win in the end. That's why he eliminated 3 heels on the trot, had Saxton put over that he's the underdog and Kruger had to pull out all the stops to end the match. 

The crowd getting behind Gabriel in his third match was "surprising" (in the space of a couple of minutes the crowd went from chanting "you both suck" to cheering him. The next week he was pretty darn over). The crowd getting behind a guy who's clearly being pushed is not. That would be the expected outcome. Mark my words, Mike Dalton will win the FCW championship eventually.



the frenchise said:


> Nice grand royal upset. Sandow played it like a boss.


Agreed.



> Woah Dalton is a good seller, and Kruger was okay as a dominant champion. I wasn't expecting a second upset for the show so i wasn't into it but still ok.


Kruger isn't dropping the title until he faces Bo at least one more time.

And now for my thoughts:

The Grand Royale was about as good as any match with that gimmick will ever be. The opening ruch was silly, as was Seth's random moonsault. The Battle Royale portion was likewise well done with Dalton playing the role of underdog face brilliantly. I'll talk about him later.

Divas match was eh. The girls aren't very good, but I kind of dig Diaz so I'm good with her holding the titles. I miss the days of Mia Mancini though. Sweet Christ that alcoholic could wrestle. Nothing more to say really, kind of sloppy but that's what you expect.

Jason Jordan vs Abe sucked. Jordan hasn't got the first clue about how to work, and any match where Washington has to carry the workload isn't going to work well. I like Washington's Jacket though. Apparently he's been going through Jacob Novak's stuff. However, he does need new trunks and catch phrase (In Yo Face is well, a faceish thing to say. I liked the "if it don't make dollars, it don't make sence" line that was used in one of his promo segments recently. He should use that instead.)

And finally, the main event of the evening was Kruger/Dalton. It was pretty much exactly what you'd expect from Kruger at this time. Dalton's the plucky underdog, Kruger the dominant champion. Dalton gets his shots in, surprises the vetrain and is on top at times, but in the end the champion is able to put the upstart away after much effort. A good match, and despite losing, Dalton came out smelling of roses and looking stronger than he did going in. He hung with Leo Kruger, the man who's been close to unbeatable for months.

Dalton, like I say has a bright future ahead of him in FCW. He's good in the ring (Lance Storm's good at what he does) and has a good look. However, I think he's a bit too much like Richie Steamboat in that he's got more tallent than charisma and I that's going to hurt him on the big shows.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Oh my, Ambrose is using Regal's Knee Trembler and Regal Stretch - #markout


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Holy shit. Just found out that Ambrose and I were born on the same day. Different year obviously, but same day motherfucker!!


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched the 15 min Sandow/Steamboat. 
i'm amazed how Sandow is charismatic , i hope he'll have a chance in the main roster soon. He's a good seller. He delivered a real good ol' clotheline to steamboat, a little jewel. Nice finish.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Spoilers for Feb. 19, 26 and March 4, via PWInsider:



Spoiler: results



Dark Match: Dante Dash and Kevin Hackman defeated Peter Orlov and Colin Cassaday when Dash pinned Orlov with a suplex and bridge.

Your announcers are William Regal, Chris Russo, and Byron Saxton.

February 19, 2012 Episode

The show started with Bo Rotundo and Husky Harris in the back and they are alerted to something outside and they see someone in the parking lot after being attacked.

Assistant to the FCW General Manager, Abraham Washington came to the ring with the Tag Title Belts. He announces that the Tag Titles had to be vacated and that they will determine the new FCW Tag Champions when Bo Rotundo and Husky Harris will face Brad Maddox and a tag team partner of his choosing.

Brad Maddox comes out and he appears heartbroken. He talks about the tragedy of Briley Pierce’s injured leg and how he would be unable to wrestle for a while. Brad mentions that he has searched for a new partner and it is . . .

Eli Cottonwood.

Match Number One: Husky Harris and Bo Rotundo defeated Brad Maddox and Eli Cottonwood to become the new FCW Tag Team Champions when Rotundo pinned Maddox after a spear.

After the match, Maddox yelled at Cottonwood and pushed him a few times. Cottonwood choke slammed Maddox and left.

Match Number Two: Antonio Cesaro defeated Xavier Woods with a European uppercut.

FCW Jack Brisco 15 Champion Richie Steamboat comes out to the interview area and he says that he wants to make Jack Brisco proud as the champion. He announces that he will be facing Damien Sandow in a rematch next week.

During this match, William Regal leaves the announce table.

Damien Sandow comes out and he demands that the lights be brought up in the arena and then turned off so he can have his SPOTLIGHT. When the spotlight goes on Sandow, he is super kicked by Steamboat.

Road Dogg comes out and joins Byron and Chris at the announce table.

FCW Champion Leo Kruger comes out and he talks about Leakee and how he must look to the future. He wants to give an underdog a chance so he has initiated the Leo Kruger Classic. It will be a non-title match, but if that person can win the match, they will get a future title match. If that person loses, then they will never get a title match again.

Match Number Three: Mike Dalton defeated FCW Champion Leo Kruger in a non-title match with an Impaler DDT after Road Dogg brought Kruger back into the ring after Kruger tried to leave the ring.

February 26, 2012 Episode

Match Number One: Corey Graves defeated CJ Parker with a knee bar submission.

Dean Ambrose was in Dr. Bronson’s office and Bronson was asking him about William Regal and Ambrose says that Regal can’t beat him again.

Match Number Two: Seth Rollins defeated Rick Victor with a curb stomp. During the match, a woman was watching the match, possibly scouting Rollins.

We return to Bronson’s office, but Bronson is the one on the couch with Ambrose asking the questions. Ambrose tells Bronson that he wants to see what James can do in the ring. Bronson challenges Ambrose and Ambrose says that won’t happen.

Match Number Three: Dean Ambrose defeated Sakamoto with the Regal Stretch after a knee trembler.

After the match, Ambrose stares down Regal at the announce table. Danielle and Rob Naylor come out to try to talk to Ambrose but Ambrose leaves. Danielle looks at Regal as an option.

Match Number Four: Big E Langston defeated Jason Jordan with the Big Ending.

FCW Divas Champion and Queen of FCW Raquel Diaz came out and she wants to know where her banner is on the wall in the building. She mentions that she will defend her title next week against two challengers.

Before our main event, Damien Sandow came out and demanded his SPOTLIGHT. He talked about how he was brutally attacked last week by Richie Steamboat and that justice will happen tonight when he wins back his title and he ruins the Steamboat legacy.

Match Number Five: FCW Jack Brisco 15 Champion Richie Steamboat retained the FCW Jack Brisco 15 Championship against Damien Sandow in a match that ended in a draw. Neither wrestler got a fall in the match, but Steamboat hit a super kick with a few seconds left but could not make the cover before time ran out.

March 4, 2012 Episode

Match Number One: FCW Tag Team Champions Bo Rotundo and Husky Harris successfully defended the FCW Tag Titles against Antonio Cesaro and Alexander Rusev when Harris pinned Rusev after a spear by Rotundo.

Dean Ambrose is in the interview area and he says that the people in FCW are afraid to let him do anything other than talk, but he is as good as they say and everyone else pretends to be as good as him. He says that he will not be ignored any more and the there is someone in the arena who knows that they will never be able to beat him again. Ambrose stares at Regal and addresses him.

Before the next match, Seth Rollins comes to the ring and he says that he never wanted to be like everyone else and he wanted to break the mold. He thanks everyone for accepting him and for who he is today.

Match Number Two: Seth Rollins defeated Brad Maddox (with Danielle and Rob Naylor) with a curb stomp. During the match, Danielle tried to interfere but the mystery woman who watched Rollins in his last match came out to attack Danielle and stop her.

Match Number Three: Kenneth Cameron defeated Jiro with a suplex.

After the match, Kenneth Cameron celebrated in the ring and Byron Saxton left the announce table and went to the ring. Saxton was not wearing his sling and he punched Cameron in the head with a roll of quarters. Saxton returned to the announce table and put his sling back on while Regal was in shock at what happened.

Match Number Four: FCW Divas Champion and Queen of FCW Raquel Diaz successfully defended the FCW Divas Title against Sofia Cortez and Audrey Marie when Raquel pinned Sofia after Audrey kicked out of a rollup by Raquel.

Match Number Five: Mike Dalton defeated FCW Heavyweight Champion Leo Kruger to become the new FCW Heavyweight Champion with a rollup after Road Dogg forced Kruger back into the ring when Kruger tried to go to the back to get counted out.



brb, just squealing over Britani and Rollins being put together. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Rollins and Knight?  Awesome!

Wonder whats going on with KenCam and Saxton, it seems as if The Ascension is officially dead, KenCam is the only one of them on the show nowadays, Diaz has changed gimmick, Epico has been called up and O'Brien hasn't been seen in ages. Maybe he will just keep the gimmick and go solo and in to proper fueds to establish himself more, which is what i want to happen with him. Him and Dalton getting pushes = happy Steve


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Few WWE wrestlers are small enough for him to perform it on. Also, screaming RICCOLA won't get over as much in an arena where nobody can hear you without a microphone as it would in a gymnasium where the rntire audience can hear you fart.


If he can do it on Takayama I'm pretty sure he can do it to most people that aren't Big E Langston.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Just to let everyone know, spoilers (aka results from tapings not yet aired etc) are not allowed in this thread now. This thread is just for talking about the shows once they air, that way people who don't want to be spoiled don't have to be .

Just create a new thread for spoiler results, similar to the SD and TNA sections .


----------



## FullWWEMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Oh my, Ambrose is using Regal's Knee Trembler and Regal Stretch - #markout


Glad to know I wasn't the only one marking out.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

*FCW TV 2/5/12*​
*Audrey Marie & Kaitlyn vs Raquel Diaz and Sofia Cortez*

First of all, wow, their themes songs are horrendous. As for the match, I actually enjoyed it. I loved the strength spot at the beginning. Kaitlyn's a great face and Cortez is a really good heel. Personality really does go a long way. Come to think of it, her and Raquel are both great antagonists. They neutralized the meekness of Audrey well. The pacing was a lot better than most of the recent FCW Diva bouts have been, and I think the addition of someone with actual experience contributed to that. It didn't feel empty and dull like most do, and thank god for the lack of ridiculously long and ridiculously dull rest holds. I wasn't crazy about the ending though. Felt too anti-climatic. I think I would have preferred an actual finisher to make it feel more like it _actually_ ended. Apart from that, a decent little match. I'm surprised with how well Audrey's coming along in such a short amount of time and Kaitlyn and Raquel are consistently improving too. Oh, and the matching outfits of Kaitlyn and Audrey were a nice touch too.

*Damien Sandow promo*

I've really become a big fan of his lately. He cuts the expected promo about Richie Steamboat winning the FCW 15 title from him last week and threatens to do some serious damage. Rather short and simple promo, but enjoyable nonetheless. Sandow's a great, comfortable talker.

*Eli Cottonwood and Cor(e?)y Graves vs Brad Maddox and Briley Pierce*

Another okay match. Short, but I enjoyed it too. I really like Brad and Briley as a tag team. They have a lot of chemistry and are pretty decent in the ring to boot. I hope Bri-Bri ends up as good as his brother one day, if not better. Like the opening match, there isn't really much to rave about, but it was definitely solid. Keeping Eli out of the ring as much as possible was a great booking decision and prevented him from slowing the match down. There were some really cool spots too, like Maddox blocking Graves' top rope attack and him selling it by landing on his feet and flipping forward. (I'm GREAT at explaining things). The Big Boot finish was so good too, made me cringe.

*Abraham Washington/James Bronson backstage segment*

This Dr Bronson character is wonderfully creepy. I don't think the segment really meant anything or had any purpose in terms of continuing a story or angle, but it was fun. It'll be interesting to see whether or not they'll put Abe back in a non-wrestling/GM type role. I think it'd be better for him as his talents lie more in talking/acting than they do the wrestling side of things.

*Leakee vs Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins*

MOTN for me. As per usual, Ambrose and Rollins work so well together and Leakee was able to pull his weight here too. He seems pretty green though, anyone know how long he's been wrestling for? I was surprised to see him get the win and title shot, but I guess they've been keeping Ambrose/Rollins out of the Heavyweight title scene for a reason. There were a lot of really great spots in this match, like the double Samoan Drop, the missed Phoenix Splash and Ambrose using the Regal Stretch. (so happy that they're continuing the Ambrose/Regal feud btw.) Really fun match, fast-paced, full of action and didn't seem to drag at any point. I usually really enjoy Triple Threat/F4W matches anyway, so this was no exception. Great stuff. Although, I wish Leakee had a better finisher. 

*William Regal/Summer Rae/Maxine backstage segment*

"There's always something to be turned on around here" OH REGAL <3. This Maxine/Summer tension is interesting. Looks like Summer's attempting to get into the GM spot which I hope is the case because Maxine NEED to be on the main roster. Like now. Also interesting to see how Regal's fitting into this. The amount of him on FCW TV is fantastic.

*Nick Rogers vs Bo Rotundo*

Okay, this Nick Rogers guy is a freak of nature. He is in AMAZING shape. Oh... and it's over. Pretty much a squash to get Bo back into the swing of things. Nothing to say here. Match barely went thirty seconds and ended in a nice little Spear.

*Damien Sandow promo*

Oooh, Sandow is back and demanding his spotlight! Another good promo to lead into the following (non-title) rematch.

*Damien Sandow vs Richie Steamboat*

Really enjoyed this match too! I've pretty much enjoyed most of Sandow and Steamboat's matches. Some pretty good back and forth action (although it was more of a brawl for the most part) with a DQ finish, which just opens more matches and a continuation of this feud which is fine by me. Sandow's cartwheel was hilarious. I love the story being built here, especially considering how great an antagonist Sandow is. The match was pretty short, especially for a main event. Wish it was longer, but was good for what it was.

Overall, a really good FCW TV show. There weren't any bad matches on the show which is pretty rare for the whole developmental thing. I recommend the Triple Threat the most, although the Steamboat/Sandow match and promos were also some great stuff. I'm really enjoying FCW lately.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

That double Samoan Drop was great, Leakee may have won me over with that one. I believe he's only been in wrestling since late 2010, and the wiki page says he's 26 years old. He has plenty of time.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> That double Samoan Drop was great, Leakee may have won me over with that one. I believe he's only been in wrestling since late 2010, and the wiki page says he's 26 years old. He has plenty of time.


Oh wow, is that it? Makes sense. I think he has a lot of potential though, definitely.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

That man's a beast, if they can improve his ring work he'll be a star.

In the divas match, I really thought Cortez had the most shine, Audrey is always showcased but Cortez just stands out as the most polished diva they have in FCW.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I was impressed with him as well but why the hell would anyone choose a bulldog as a finisher.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

It looks kinda awkward too but that might just be me, out of the rotating finishers i much prefer Kenneth Cameron's rotating jawbreaker... it looks more impactfull and looks less awkward too.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> I was impressed with him as well but why the hell would anyone choose a bulldog as a finisher.


Because the Samoan Drop sucks as a finisher, the flying forearm sucks as a finisher and FCW loves giving green guys variations on basic moves as finishers (see: Dalton's lifting DDT, Maddox's wierd DDT, every diva finisher bar the Gory bomb and Cameron's jawbreaker).


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Leakee is improving really faster than what i thought when i first saw him on fcw
great match and ofcourse praising Ambrose and Rollins won't mean much those two definitely going to be on the main roster after menia

anyone see Regal as the manager of Ambrose when he debut? how he is talking about their similarities hinting he will play a role in Ambrose future


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Leakee is going to be a star. He has the size and look the wwe loves. I'll bet they'll use the Rock to give him some rub when he debuts. I agree the bulldog finisher sucks, I assume they gave it to him because he is pretty green when he debuted. One potential finisher I'd consider for him would be a Samoan Drop into a bridge/pinning combination. 

Regal really put over Graves as the dirtbag badboy type that all the girls love. He has a decent look to him and has been around the indies for awhile. We haven't heard him on the mic yet - could be his make or break for a call-up down the line. I think he and Kurt Hawkins could make a decent tag team right now. 

I like wrestling doctor gimmicks - they're throwbacks. I like the banned chiropractor kind more than they psychologist kind though - the I know how to hurt the human body in 1000 different ways type. The Bronson/Abe Washington skit was amusing enough. FCW should look to pair up Dr. Bronson with the recently signed El Hijo del Médico Asesino.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



the fox said:


> Leakee is improving really faster than what i thought when i first saw him on fcw
> great match and ofcourse praising Ambrose and Rollins won't mean much those two definitely going to be on the main roster after menia
> 
> anyone see Regal as the manager of Ambrose when he debut? how he is talking about their similarities hinting he will play a role in Ambrose future


I'd like to see Regal play a part in him being introduced onto TV, but Ambrose doesn't need a manager. His verbal ability is his main strength and is what will help him get over the most. Whether they're on the same side or opposite, I definitely think one of his first main angles should involve Regal though.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I'm hoping that Regal gets quite a bit of TV time in the lead up to Mania, not many wrestling matches, a few backstage segments and maybe a few promo's about how he feels his in-ring career seems to be comming soon. BAsically get the audience to invest in him and symphasise with him then at some point after Mainia have him cut a promo saying that he thinks that it's finally over, goes to drop the mic and walk away then Abrose comes out. Enter him comming out with his Ambrose/Regal FCW promo's and start the fued of on the main roster.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

TankOfRate 
i didn't mean a manager as a mouth piece or someone to attract heat because Ambrose can do all of this on his own
i meant a role similar to Flair role with evolution


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Leakee is going to be a star. He has the size and look the wwe loves. I'll bet they'll use the Rock to give him some rub when he debuts. I agree the bulldog finisher sucks, I assume they gave it to him because he is pretty green when he debuted. One potential finisher I'd consider for him would be a Samoan Drop into a bridge/pinning combination.


Nope. He only started using the Checkmate Bulldog fairly recently. Before then he used a flying forearm or Samoan Drop to end matches.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



the fox said:


> TankOfRate
> i didn't mean a manager as a mouth piece or someone to attract heat because Ambrose can do all of this on his own
> i meant a role similar to Flair role with evolution


Oh right, like a mentor/student type role? That would be pretty amazing. Like I said before, it would be great if Regal was the one to introduce him, maybe as the beginnings of a retirement angle. "My time here is up, so I'm going to unleash a whole new level of villainy on the ~WWE Universe~~". Would love it.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

were is the best place to watch these shows? Youtube? considering the talent on the roster I feel the need to start watching


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tCh1GcO1JY&feature=related

this is the latest weekly show 
you can search there for the past eposides


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Thanks^ Can't wait to see Hero when he starts working there as well


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Regal really put over Graves as the dirtbag badboy type that all the girls love. He has a decent look to him and has been around the indies for awhile. We haven't heard him on the mic yet - could be his make or break for a call-up down the line. I think he and Kurt Hawkins could make a decent tag team right now.


Graves has a lot of potential. He has a character that works for him and that the audience will respond to. Although, I see him more of a face if he gets called up. If WWE is serious about a cruiserweight show, I could easily see him debut there.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



CaptainObvious said:


> Graves has a lot of potential. He has a character that works for him and that audience will respond to. Although, I see him more of a face if he gets called up. If WWE is serious about a cruiserweight show, I could easily see him debut there.


 I like Graves as well, and I thought a tag team with Ambrose would be nice to see, but I think a feud would be equally as impressive between the two men.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

_*FCW TV 2/12/12*_​*

Colin Cassady vs Husky Harris*

This was my first time seeing Colin Cassady in action and I can't say I'm impressed. Very generic and plain on top of being green. As for Husky, getting sent back down to FCW was the best thing that could have happened to him. He's really beginning to come into his own lately and you can tell that he's finding what's working for him. A lot of potential. The match was fairly average, nothing too bad but nothing great either. The two of them just didn't really click and so their work together didn't really bring much. Nothing of note to discuss really. Just a standard developmental level bout.

*Summer Rae & Maxine promo*

Summer's portion of the promo left me unimpressed. I've found her pretty phony and unconvincing since the beginning, from her commentary to her backstage speaking parts. Maxine's great and extremely comfortable in her role, I'm a big fan of hers. The subject matter here was the most interesting I think. Apparently Summer's here to put together a group of FCW Superstars and Divas who will become the future of the WWE... it will be very interesting to see how this plays out. If at all, considering FCW's track record though.

*Rick Victor vs Mike Dalton*

A student of the Hart Dungeon versus a student of Lance Storm here, niiiiice! Very enjoyable match here; went back and forth, didn't seem to drag on at any point and had several really good spots and exchanges. I loved the springboard dropkick to the outside and the dive to the outside which connected beautifully. Overall, these two worked well together and put on a fun little match. I think Dalton plays a great underdog babyface and while Victor has a certain pedigree to him and can definitely go in the ring, I think he needs to do some stepping up in terms of _working_ and character. 

*Raquel Diaz vs Audrey Marie (Divas Championship match)*

I actually enjoyed this match, which is surprising as I have enjoyed an FCW Divas match in a while. The opening really surprised me. Audrey is very comfortable in the ring. She tends to move around with more precision than most, which is great to see. Raquel isn't as naturally athletic and smooth, but she really is a natural performer. She's still very green, as is to be expected, but she comes across as very comfortable. on the microphone, in the ring; definitely a Guerrero. I like how much attention she pays to projecting a character and showing some sort of flair, even if it's little things like taunting or throwing in additional attacks during restholds, or just her exaggerated facials. It definitely sets her apart from most of the FCW Divas (and even some of the main roster ones) who really struggle when it comes to working and showing character. The ending of the match was pretty confusing at first, but watching it again made me think it was pretty great. I liked the unique pin in general, but the ending with Raquel getting the win like she did was an awesome heel move and was a very nice way of having her retain the title.

*Marcus Owens vs Antonio Cesaro*

The match was pretty much carried by Cesaro, and although I'm not usually a fan of one-sided matches, AC is more than good enough in the ring to make it fun and exciting regardless. Great talent. The uppercut he delivered from outside the ring in particular was an awesome move, as was the finish- I love that hold. His European style really brings some flavour and diversity to the roster, which is always welcome. It's nice to have a switch-up every once in a while. Owens didn't really do much in the match, as it was Cesaro's outing as I said before, so I can't really say much about him. Can't say he's ever really interested me, and he's been released now too anyway. Cesaro closes with a short promo saying this will happen time and time (and time and time and time and time) again until Cesaro holds FCW gold. *Hail Cesaro*.

*Leakee vs Leo Kruger (Florida Heavyweight Championship match)*

A surprisingly enjoyable title match here- I say 'surprising' because of my apathy towards Leo Kruger and the somewhat limited abilities of Leakee. Despite that, I thought the two of them delivered a good match with great heel/face dynamics and a few memorable moments like the exposed turnbuckle encounters and Kruger's clothesline frustration. I enjoyed the ending with the strange pin into a submission hold once the match ended. Leakee came out looking strong, not just because of the finish, but for putting on a really impressive showing here. I think he has the potential to be a great babyface. Nice to see the FCW crowd wake up for this match every now and again, which is rare for them.

*Other thoughts:*

The FCW arena is terrible. They need to be filming the shows somewhere else, seriously. There's no atmosphere, the crowd is almost always dead. It's basically the Impact Zone. I think FCW TV shows would be a lot better if they found a better location.

Also, I really enjoyed the commentary tonight. Saxton and the other PBP guy (his name evades me) held up the Play by Play well, but it was balanced out perfectly by Regal. His little tidbits of insight really make all the difference. 

Overall, another rather enjoyable FCW show. Cesaro's match was a great showing for him, so I'd recommend that one, and Dalton/Victor and the main event were also two good matches in my opinion.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TankOfRate said:


> *Colin Cassady vs Husky Harris*
> 
> This was my first time seeing Colin Cassady in action and I can't say I'm impressed. Very generic and plain on top of being green. As for Husky, getting sent back down to FCW was the best thing that could have happened to him. He's really beginning to come into his own lately and you can tell that he's finding what's working for him. A lot of potential. The match was fairly average, nothing too bad but nothing great either. The two of them just didn't really click and so their work together didn't really bring much. Nothing of note to discuss really. Just a standard developmental level bout.


I both agree and disagree with you on this. The match was dull and utterly missable. Now, dull is better than flat out bad but it's still not a passing grade. Unsurprisingly, Colin sucks (that's why he's in FCW) but Husky really isn't someone who can carry a match. He's tallented, sure. But he's just not interesting or skilled enough in the ring to prevent me from switching over on his own merits.



> *Summer Rae & Maxine promo*
> 
> Summer's portion of the promo left me unimpressed. I've found her pretty phony and unconvincing since the beginning, from her commentary to her backstage speaking parts. Maxine's great and extremely comfortable in her role, I'm a big fan of hers. The subject matter here was the most interesting I think. Apparently Summer's here to put together a group of FCW Superstars and Divas who will become the future of the WWE... it will be very interesting to see how this plays out. If at all, considering FCW's track record though.


Maxine is awesome, Summer is alright. Better than most diva promocutters. It worked, for what it was, a storyline advancement segment.

It does make me wonder if her group will actually work. The last person to put together a group of tallent to bring to the top was Ricardo's Ascension, which lasted all of one taping before going in a completely different direction with the guy clearly supposed to be the crown jewel ending up as FCW champion long after the group fragmented.



> *Rick Victor vs Mike Dalton*
> 
> A student of the Hart Dungeon versus a student of Lance Storm here, niiiiice! Very enjoyable match here; went back and forth, didn't seem to drag on at any point and had several really good spots and exchanges. I loved the springboard dropkick to the outside and the dive to the outside which connected beautifully. Overall, these two worked well together and put on a fun little match. I think Dalton plays a great underdog babyface and while Victor has a certain pedigree to him and can definitely go in the ring, I think he needs to do some stepping up in terms of _working_ and character.


Ah yes, the Canadians. Both entitely capable mechanics but lacking anything resembling a character or charisma. Like you'd expect two students with good trainers to be they were crisp, smooth and delivered a good back and forth match. Dalton won, which was as surprising as discovering a hooker with no hymen, but Victor doesn't really lose much, as it was via rollup from nowhere. Good match, especially by FCW standards.

I will say this though, Dalton just doesn't have it. He lacks that special "star quality" that shines in some wrestlers but not others. Bo has it, Justin Gabriel has it (by his fourth match in FCW he was more over than Dalton is now FCW have started investing heavily in him), Dean Ambrose bathes in it, but Dalton... not so much. Still though, fun match.



> *Raquel Diaz vs Audrey Marie (Divas Championship match)*
> 
> I actually enjoyed this match, which is surprising as I have enjoyed an FCW Divas match in a while. The opening really surprised me. Audrey is very comfortable in the ring. She tends to move around with more precision than most, which is great to see. Raquel isn't as naturally athletic and smooth, but she really is a natural performer. She's still very green, as is to be expected, but she comes across as very comfortable. on the microphone, in the ring; definitely a Guerrero. I like how much attention she pays to projecting a character and showing some sort of flair, even if it's little things like taunting or throwing in additional attacks during restholds, or just her exaggerated facials. It definitely sets her apart from most of the FCW Divas (and even some of the main roster ones) who really struggle when it comes to working and showing character. The ending of the match was pretty confusing at first, but watching it again made me think it was pretty great. I liked the unique pin in general, but the ending with Raquel getting the win like she did was an awesome heel move and was a very nice way of having her retain the title.


Sloppy dreck. Just because it's good for a divas match doesn't mean it was actually good. I like Raquel though. I could comment more on this match, but I really don't care to.



> *Marcus Owens vs Antonio Cesaro*
> 
> The match was pretty much carried by Cesaro, and although I'm not usually a fan of one-sided matches, AC is more than good enough in the ring to make it fun and exciting regardless. Great talent. The uppercut he delivered from outside the ring in particular was an awesome move, as was the finish- I love that hold. His European style really brings some flavour and diversity to the roster, which is always welcome. It's nice to have a switch-up every once in a while. Owens didn't really do much in the match, as it was Cesaro's outing as I said before, so I can't really say much about him. Can't say he's ever really interested me, and he's been released now too anyway. Cesaro closes with a short promo saying this will happen time and time (and time and time and time and time) again until Cesaro holds FCW gold. *Hail Cesaro*.


Nothing more than an extended squash match really. Probably should have been a bit shorter, but whoever the loser was needed a chance to remind people who he is. Still, just an extended squash followed by a decent-good promo.

There was also a promo somewhere saying Bo's in line for a title shot. I cannot wait for Kruger and Bo to have their blowoff, if for no other reason than it frees up both guys to move on. Kruger has been in aholding pattern for this match, and Bo's entire character requires this match to happen, regardless of the outcome.



> *Leakee vs Leo Kruger (Florida Heavyweight Championship match)*
> 
> A surprisingly enjoyable title match here- I say 'surprising' because of my apathy towards Leo Kruger and the somewhat limited abilities of Leakee. Despite that, I thought the two of them delivered a good match with great heel/face dynamics and a few memorable moments like the exposed turnbuckle encounters and Kruger's clothesline frustration. I enjoyed the ending with the strange pin into a submission hold once the match ended. Leakee came out looking strong, not just because of the finish, but for putting on a really impressive showing here. I think he has the potential to be a great babyface. Nice to see the FCW crowd wake up for this match every now and again, which is rare for them.


Easily the MOTN here. I went in with low expectations, not thinking much of Leakee and I was pleasently surprised at how good the match was. Kruger displayed some chariama in his work for the first time since Bo got hurt and Checkov's turnbuckle was brilliantly used. When Kruger is on his game, he is simply fantastic and this match is evidence of that. Everything was timed and delivered to perfection, from the Dameon Device (I call the sharpshooter he did that because that was what he called it when he finished matches with it in Africa) to the sleeper trading and finish. Damn fine stuff. It's a shame he's only started upping his game now Bo's back.



> *Other thoughts:*
> 
> The FCW arena is terrible. They need to be filming the shows somewhere else, seriously. There's no atmosphere, the crowd is almost always dead. It's basically the Impact Zone. I think FCW TV shows would be a lot better if they found a better location.


Disagree here. The Arena is secondary to what FCW does. They film there, behind the curtain is the most well equipped wrestling school in the continent. Touring the taped show would not be smart because that takes away time and funds from what FCW's all about. Training these guys so they're ready for one of the big shows. I also like the visuals of the arena, especially the banners.



> Also, I really enjoyed the commentary tonight. Saxton and the other PBP guy (his name evades me) held up the Play by Play well, but it was balanced out perfectly by Regal. His little tidbits of insight really make all the difference.


I didn't really like the commentary. Regal had a few good line (especially "you don't half talk a lot of old cobblers. He uncovered the turnbuckle to use it as a weapon"), but something was off about the whole thing. There was the sort of friction that you could hear when King, Cole and Striker shared the booth. Just not good.



> Overall, another rather enjoyable FCW show. Cesaro's match was a great showing for him, so I'd recommend that one, and Dalton/Victor and the main event were also two good matches in my opinion.


I probably wouldn't reccomend the Cesaro match unless you're already a fan. I strongly reccomend Dalton's match and the main event too.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> I both agree and disagree with you on this. The match was dull and utterly missable. Now, dull is better than flat out bad but it's still not a passing grade. Unsurprisingly, Colin sucks (that's why he's in FCW) but Husky really isn't someone who can carry a match. He's tallented, sure. But he's just not interesting or skilled enough in the ring to prevent me from switching over on his own merits.


Agreed for the most part. I'm just to nice to flat out slate matches most of the time, haha. Husky definitely has something, but at the level he's at currently, he needs to be working with a high quality worker, or just someone who's excellent at bumping and selling.




> It does make me wonder if her group will actually work. The last person to put together a group of tallent to bring to the top was Ricardo's Ascension, which lasted all of one taping before going in a completely different direction with the guy clearly supposed to be the crown jewel ending up as FCW champion long after the group fragmented.


Yeah, I do have my doubts when it comes to FCW angles, especially when it involves groups and pairings. I'm not expecting much to come of this, but if I'm wrong, it will definitely be interesting to see how it plays out.




> Ah yes, the Canadians. *Both entitely capable mechanics but lacking anything resembling a character or charisma.* Like you'd expect two students with good trainers to be they were crisp, smooth and delivered a good back and forth match. Dalton won, which was as surprising as discovering a hooker with no hymen, but Victor doesn't really lose much, as it was via rollup from nowhere. Good match, especially by FCW standards.


I didn't want to have to say it  I've enjoyed Victor's work so far, I think he's great in the ring, but I struggle to see how he'd fit onto the main roster. Unless he's given a gimmick or character that really works, I just don't know. It's easier for the cruiserweights because you can use their flips and whatnot to help them get over, but bigger bland guys have it tougher.



> I will say this though, Dalton just doesn't have it. He lacks that special "star quality" that shines in some wrestlers but not others. Bo has it, Justin Gabriel has it (by his fourth match in FCW he was more over than Dalton is now FCW have started investing heavily in him), Dean Ambrose bathes in it, but Dalton... not so much. Still though, fun match.


My issue exactly. He works well in the ring and has a lot of potential, but he's really lacking in most other areas. There isn't really anything endearing or captivating about him at all. If they're going to push him, I'm interested in seeing how he gets over, if at all.



> There was also a promo somewhere saying Bo's in line for a title shot. I cannot wait for Kruger and Bo to have their blowoff, if for no other reason than it frees up both guys to move on. Kruger has been in aholding pattern for this match, and Bo's entire character requires this match to happen, regardless of the outcome.


Yeah, there was, just wasn't really much to talk about. The payoff should be interesting, but to be honest, I'm just waiting for the title to get off of Kruger. Not enjoying him at all. Bo's going places, where exactly should be fun to see.



> Disagree here. The Arena is secondary to what FCW does. They film there, behind the curtain is the most well equipped wrestling school in the continent. Touring the taped show would not be smart because that takes away time and funds from what FCW's all about. Training these guys so they're ready for one of the big shows. I also like the visuals of the arena, especially the banners.


I'm not so much interested in them touring, more hoping they find a better arena to tape in. Some of the places they use for the house shows are great, and if they can find one that's a decent enough size for them, I'd gladly take it. It's pretty unlikely, but the poor atmosphere of the FCW arena just sucks the life out of the shows most of the time for me.



> I didn't really like the commentary. Regal had a few good line (especially "you don't half talk a lot of old cobblers. He uncovered the turnbuckle to use it as a weapon"), but something was off about the whole thing. There was the sort of friction that you could hear when King, Cole and Striker shared the booth. Just not good.


See, I kind of picked up on that, I just chalked it up to Regal getting his villain on. There were definitely some awkward moments in there, intentional or not I don't know.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Wasn't there news a few months back that WWE were looking for a new arena for FCW where they could film their weekly episodes?I remember the article talked about the possibility of FCW being aired on WWE's network.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

How about the Hammerstein Ballroom? That place is awesome, and extremely nostalgic. Wrestling fans all over the States are familiar with the setting, and I think it would work well for FCW stars, and even NXT stars. It is the perfect venue. I believe ROH holds their PPV's there as well.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



truk83 said:


> How about the Hammerstein Ballroom? That place is awesome, and extremely nostalgic. Wrestling fans all over the States are familiar with the setting, and I think it would work well for FCW stars, and even NXT stars. It is the perfect venue. I believe ROH holds their PPV's there as well.


1) That's not in Florida. Florida Championship Wrestling isn't likely to run monthly shows in New York for the same reason SMW never ran shows there.
2) FCW would never draw much of a crowd to the Hammerstein Ballroom. The only time they get big numbers at a house show is by advertising that main card guys will be there
3) The crowd they draw wouldn't have a fucking clue who these guys are and so wouldn't react for them
4) The cost of running a show there would outweigh the benefits
5) The kind of fans that would be likely to attend would be the smarky assholes who'd take away from the show

All in all that's a stupid idea.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Nice Kruger/Leakee match. kruger wanting to place his corner lariat was priceless. Kruger is an amazing heel worker. I can totally see him in the main roster ( him or Sandow are ready)


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> 1) That's not in Florida. Florida Championship Wrestling isn't likely to run monthly shows in New York for the same reason SMW never ran shows there.
> 2) FCW would never draw much of a crowd to the Hammerstein Ballroom. The only time they get big numbers at a house show is by advertising that main card guys will be there
> 3) The crowd they draw wouldn't have a fucking clue who these guys are and so wouldn't react for them
> 4) The cost of running a show there would outweigh the benefits
> 5) The kind of fans that would be likely to attend would be the smarky assholes who'd take away from the show
> 
> All in all that's a stupid idea.


 Not so sure about that at all. It's the perfect setting for any small wrestling venue. Wrestling fans are all over that area, and surrounding areas. It's a hot bed for anything associated with professional wrestling. People know what FCW is, and it's obviously affiliated with the WWE, and once that is mentioned tickets will sell. Who is to say certain known stars couldn't make an appearance. It happens now down in Florida. Where do you suggest?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



truk83 said:


> Not so sure about that at all. It's the perfect setting for any small wrestling venue. Wrestling fans are all over that area, and surrounding areas. It's a hot bed for anything associated with professional wrestling. People know what FCW is, and it's obviously affiliated with the WWE, and once that is mentioned tickets will sell. Who is to say certain known stars couldn't make an appearance. It happens now down in Florida. Where do you suggest?


I see no problems with the current arena. I like the visuals and the quiet crowd has as much to do with there being a tiny crowd, and the guys who get no reaction not having a clue how to work a crowd as it does about the people with their asses in the seats.

Putting on TV shows is secondary to what FCW does, and pretty much happens to teach guys how to work a camera as well as the crowd. Spending money putting on shows in New York would be a waste. The Arena costs nothing to run a show in, other than paying the people involed with filming and producing the shows. Moving the setup to somewhere else would be time consuming, expensive and not worth the investment.

For a show that's intended to draw viewers at a national level (something FCW definately isn't) then yes, I could justify WWE spending the money to film shows somewhere else, or even touring the show. However just for FCW shows it's stupid.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> 1) That's not in Florida. Florida Championship Wrestling isn't likely to run monthly shows in New York for the same reason SMW never ran shows there.
> 2) FCW would never draw much of a crowd to the Hammerstein Ballroom. The only time they get big numbers at a house show is by advertising that main card guys will be there
> 3) The crowd they draw wouldn't have a fucking clue who these guys are and so wouldn't react for them
> 4) The cost of running a show there would outweigh the benefits
> 5) The kind of fans that would be likely to attend would be the smarky assholes who'd take away from the show
> 
> All in all that's a stupid idea.


I agree with you on 1 and 4 but

2,3 - Right now FCW has a better roster than ROH. They would do good numbers with the amount of talent they have and if they could keep up the quality of their shows.
5- The best crowds are always in areas where smarks are more abundant (NY, Chicago, Philadelphia...) Smarks are the best fans because they're the most passionate.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> 2,3 - Right now FCW has a better roster than ROH. They would do good numbers with the amount of talent they have and if they could keep up the quality of their shows.


Howeer, only four people hae any name value and they've got different names.



> 5- The best crowds are always in areas where smarks are more abundant (NY, Chicago, Philadelphia...) Smarks are the best fans because they're the most passionate.


They're also the kind of cunts that chant "you can't wrestle", "you fucked up", ignore heel/face allignment, among other things that make them obnoxious.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> Howeer, only four people hae any name value and they've got different names.
> 
> They're also the kind of cunts that chant "you can't wrestle", "you fucked up", ignore heel/face allignment, among other things that make them obnoxious.


The "you can't wrestle" is a good chant. They rarely ignore heel/face allignment, only when it's deserved like in the Ziggler/Morrison match at SS when JoMo had no business being there. I agree with the rest but it's a small price to pay for having a excited, lowd crowd.

The name changes don't matter. Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins, Hero, Steamboat, Leakee, Husky Harris, Damien Sandow, Kruger. All those guys are good enough to attract the indy crowd.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> The "you can't wrestle" is a good chant.


No it damn well isn't. It's obnoxious and arseholish. Especially when most of the roster is dreck and *still learning how to work.* You want to put someone like Dante Dash infront of an arena full of old ECW fans?



> They rarely ignore heel/face allignment, only when it's deserved like in the Ziggler/Morrison match at SS when JoMo had no business being there. I agree with the rest but it's a small price to pay for having a excited, lowd crowd.


Not really. And when you consider that the fans won't hae a fucking clue who *is* the face and heel, it gets worse. Good guys can get a reaction out of the normally dead crowd. Go watch a Justin Angel match for proof of that. And smark cities crowds are loud but also obnoxious and for FCW shows, not worth it.



> The name changes don't matter. Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins, Hero,


they would be the four with anything resembling name value. 



> Steamboat, Leakee, Husky Harris, Damien Sandow, Kruger. All those guys are good enough to attract the indy crowd.


I agree thay are good enough to draw a crowd (case and point Kruger main eventing infront of 20,000 in the Congo) but nobody knows who they are. We know, because we watch FCW. But most people don't. Look at any of the old threads about who should be called up. You'll see the ex indie guys named most of all, followed by Steamboat (for his daddy, more or less) and then whoever is FCW champ. Outside of FCW (or their old stomping grounds in Kruger and Sandow's cases), these guys are nobodies.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Currently watching this weeks episode and one of the things i noticed, Rick Victor's tights remind me of Christian's. Would quite like a pairing and/or mentor duo with them would work well, though if it were to happen it wouldn't be for quite a while.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Maybe this is better geography for you. How about WCW Pro's Disney-MGM Studios set in Orlando, Florida? This is where WCW Saturday Night aired four years after it debuted in 1992, and in 1996 it found a home in Orlando, Fla.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

FCW's roster feels about as packed with actual talent right now as at any point since its debut show almost five years ago now. Some of these guys have a lot of work to do in one area or another, but the overall talent pool is quite strong, which is about the best news WWE has right now as far as its overall roster is concerned (because of how thin the main roster is, particularly in the midcard).

I want to like Mike Dalton, because he's clearly trying hard in his role, but they have to enhance his character and make the guy stand out somehow. So many positive attributes in the ring, but he needs patient guidance in genuinely connecting with the audience. There is something there, though.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DesolationRow said:


> FCW's roster feels about as packed with actual talent right now as at any point since its debut show almost five years ago now. Some of these guys have a lot of work to do in one area or another, but the overall talent pool is quite strong, which is about the best news WWE has right now as far as its overall roster is concerned (because of how thin the main roster is, particularly in the midcard).


Yeah, it is absolutely stacked right now. I'd say it's a bit weaker than it was just before NXT Season 1, but yeah FCW's got a shedload of tallent.



> I want to like Mike Dalton, because he's clearly trying hard in his role, but they have to enhance his character and make the guy stand out somehow. So many positive attributes in the ring, but he needs patient guidance in genuinely connecting with the audience. There is something there, though.


Dalton's a fine mechanic. I just see nothing special in him and that resonates with the crowd, I think. He's not got the babyface fire of Rotundo, the all around excellence of Sandow, Cesaro and Kruger, the charisma of Ambrose and Maddox, the tallent of Steamboat (and less charisma to boot, which is damning) or the attitude of Husky. He's the Trent Baretta of FCW, someone who has skill in the ring, but not the X-Factor.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

FCW alone has one of the best rosters in pro-wrestling. They should seriously air FCW in their network.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



truk83 said:


> Maybe this is better geography for you. How about WCW Pro's Disney-MGM Studios set in Orlando, Florida? This is where WCW Saturday Night aired four years after it debuted in 1992, and in 1996 it found a home in Orlando, Fla.


I'm sticking with this.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Running commentary of FCW for *19/2/12*

Rematch of Kruger vs Leakee? Cool, it was good the first time. Hopefully it'll be better this time.

Seems to be the start of a new taping as the crowd's awake and the three commentators are introducing the show. Bo and Husky are number 1 contenders to the tag titles too. For some reason ::shrug:: After some horrible acting, it's it seems that Leakee fell down some stairs. Who will Kruger face in the ME? 

Maddox and Briley have been stripped of the tag titles because Briley broke his leg. Abe Washington has stolen Rikishi's The Usos' FCW theme. The Rotundos will be facing him and a partner of his choice tonight. Maddox is epic, his partner is Eli Cottonwood. Less epic. And here comes Rapeface DUI Rotundo and his fat brother. 

*FCW Tag Team Championship match: Brad Maddox and Eli Cottonwood vs Bo Rotundo and Husky Harris*

The crowd fucking loves Bo and Husky. Like I say, the FCW crowd can be loud when good guys are in the ring. William likes the Rotundos because for mothers' day two years ago they kept punching eachother in the face before taking her out for a meal. Yep, the tension between Saxton and Regal is still there. Get Saxton out of the damn booth. He's sucked since Barrett left. Not a particularly good match. Bo pinned Brad with the spear while he took too long taunting. And then he pisses off Eli and gets chokeslammed. Maddox is still epic, folks.

*Bo Rotundo and Husky Harris win via pinfall and are the NEW FCW Tag Team Champions*

Seth Rollins is lookg at laptops. Shoulder? Next.

*Xavier Woods vs Antonio Cesaro*

Woods has new music. Cesaro doesn't, let's hope this is short. I can't stand Woods. The opening of the match is... awkward. It's like they both have no solid gameplan and are legit jostling for position. That's fine, and some may like that, but it just comes off as the guys haing no clear gameplan to me. Regal's taken a phone call and left the commentary table. Last time that happened to Saxton, Wade Barrett beat up Justin Gabriel. god I hope this means Regal's going to punch Xavier. After some smart work and an ugly snap suplex by Cesaro, Woods comes back with a dancing punch. This is why I hate him. He does way too much pointless shit. And there's the kipup lariat. Woods, go die in a fire. European uppercut to the back of the head ends this one.

*Antonio Cesaro wins via pinfall*

Oh God, Richie's got a mic and he's hamming it up He's wrestling Sandow next week. And speaking of Sandow, here he comes now. He does his lighting schtick and gets a Superkick to the face before he can do much else. Richie should just do that. Don't talk, just bust jaws.

We have a flashback. Maxine's speaking to the FCW roster. Everyone's got to make an appointment to see Dr Bronson, who is the best in the world (don't tell Chris Jericho). Remember when he was an MMA guy? Also, William Regal, the former CZW announcer and Summer Rae have apparently started working together. It's been foreshadowed.

Leake vs Kruger II is off. Boo. But Kruger's getitng a promo. Yay.

Oh you didn't know? Road Dogg's coming out for some reason. Hopefully he's commentating. That way Saxton won't have to say as much. HE IS THANK MERCIFUL JESUS! And Kruger's back to his tribal trunks. Win-Win. Road Dogg thinks Saxton is Coachman jr and Kruger took out Leakee. I can't say he's wrong on either count. Kruger does the following: call Leakee Leaky, call the audience morons, call out Road Dogg and set up a match with Dalton in the "Leo Kruger Classic" I was grinning from ear to ear throughout. Kruger has been so much more fun since Bo came back.

*Leo Kruger Classic: Leo Kruger vs Mike Dalton (If Mike Dalton wins he becomes number 1 contender for the FCW championship, if he loses he never gets another shot)*

I didn't take many notes in this one because I was actually enjoying watching it. 'Twas pretty good though, despite the fact that Kruger should technically have won via DQ (Road Dogg tossed him back in the ring). The fact that FCW want Dalton to be their next big guy is just blatant, though it didn't take much away from the match. Kruger seems to be moving onto a feud with Road Dogg, which is fair compensation for his shitty, directionless title reign and lack of any resolution with Bo.

*Mike Dalton wins via pinfall*

Decent show overall. 6/10

*Reccomended viewing:

The opening segment, Cesaro vs Woods (if you're a fan of either man), Kruger's promo and The Main Event*

Until next week then, this'd been Kotre wishing you so long from the Sunshine Sate.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Looks like Kotre forgot about the promos

*Aksana and Seth Rollins Promo:*

Aksana comes, shows Rollins a laptop, leaves then Rollins is left muttering, kinda like the audience must have been when they first saw that.

*Richie Steamboat Promo:*

You know the drill, babyface says how honored he is to wear the title, heel interrupts, heel gets beaten down. Next

*Moar Promo*

This one is actually pretty interesting... Maxine is telling the entire FCW staff that they they must have a check up with one a check up with one of the most qualified and reputed psychologists in the world...

Wait for it!
Wait for it!
Wait for it!
WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!


Dr. James Bronson 
Now if you followed FCW you might remember James Bronson as a man who had a singlet with a fire design (Jack Swagger ought to get a lesson in taste) who was last seen putting people in the Cross Armbreaker after they lost their matches while screaming like a madman while the crowd was sitting on their ass dead silent waiting for it to end... 
Well now we're supposed to forget all about that (should be quite easy with our goldfish memory) and accept him as a psychologist, though be fair he did have some segments with Maxine prior to this. I'm not against giving him a gimmick but I don't know there's something weird about having a guy with a shaved head and biker facial hair acting like a psychologist. How about giving Erick Rowan a suit and make him an accountant... But I digress. One things for sure though, if they don't show Dean Ambrose's check up with Dr.Bronson then they'd have truly missed the boat with his character.
It's also worth to note that during the segment Regal, the blonde woman he was seen talking with a few weeks ago (apparently Regal's mystery caller) and the nerdy annoucer who didn't even last 4 shows entered at the same time after a staredown between Maxine and Blonde woman the segment continued.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Phil5991 said:


> Looks like Kotre forgot about the promos


No I didn't. I just glossed over them. Forgive me if I don't think Seth Rollins looking at laptops, Richie Steamboat saying nothing important and the FCW wrestlers being told they hae to see a creepy shrink worth mentioning in detail. See below:



Phil5991 said:


> *Aksana and Seth Rollins Promo:*
> 
> Aksana comes, shows Rollins a laptop, leaves then Rollins is left muttering, kinda like the audience must have been when they first saw that.





Kotre said:


> Seth Rollins is looking at laptops. Shoulder? Next.





Phil5991 said:


> *Richie Steamboat Promo:*
> 
> You know the drill, babyface says how honored he is to wear the title, heel interrupts, heel gets beaten down. Next





Kotre said:


> Oh God, Richie's got a mic and he's hamming it up. He's wrestling Sandow next week. And speaking of Sandow, here he comes now. He does his lighting schtick and gets a Superkick to the face before he can do much else. Richie should just do that. Don't talk, just bust jaws.





Phil5991 said:


> *Moar Promo*
> 
> This one is actually pretty interesting... Maxine is telling the entire FCW staff that they they must have a check up with one a check up with one of the most qualified and reputed psychologists in the world...
> 
> Wait for it!
> Wait for it!
> Wait for it!
> WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dr. James Bronson
> Now if you followed FCW you might remember James Bronson as a man who had a singlet with a fire design (Jack Swagger ought to get a lesson in taste) who was last seen putting people in the Cross Armbreaker after they lost their matches while screaming like a madman while the crowd was sitting on their ass dead silent waiting for it to end...
> Well now we're supposed to forget all about that (should be quite easy with our goldfish memory) and accept him as a psychologist, though be fair he did have some segments with Maxine prior to this. I'm not against giving him a gimmick but I don't know there's something weird about having a guy with a shaved head and biker facial hair acting like a psychologist. How about giving Erick Rowan a suit and make him an accountant... But I digress. One things for sure though, if they don't show Dean Ambrose's check up with Dr.Bronson then they'd have truly missed the boat with his character.
> It's also worth to note that during the segment Regal, the blonde woman he was seen talking with a few weeks ago (apparently Regal's mystery caller) and the nerdy annoucer who didn't even last 4 shows entered at the same time after a staredown between Maxine and Blonde woman the segment continued.





Kotre said:


> We have a flashback. Maxine's speaking to the FCW roster. Everyone's got to make an appointment to see Dr Bronson, who is the best in the world (don't tell Chris Jericho). Remember when he was an MMA guy? Also, William Regal, the former CZW announcer and Summer Rae have apparently started working together. It's been foreshadowed.


So yeah, I mentioned them.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> No I didn't. I just glossed over them. Forgive me if I don't think Seth Rollins looking at laptops, Richie Steamboat saying nothing important and the FCW wrestlers being told they hae to see a creepy shrink worth mentioning in detail. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I mentioned them.



Huh didn't see them, I actually tried to make a transcript for the whole episode but then I realised you posted yours before mine, at first it didn't look like you talked about them and was kinda reluctant to erase all that I wrote. If it bothers you that much I can edit it out.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Nah, it's fine. I was just pointing out that I did mention them too. You went into a bit more detail on them anyway and having more than one perspective on something is neer a bad thing.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

BTW, that wasn't Aksana showing Rollins the laptop.

I think that was Paige.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Damn, i love that kruger's snap suplex, very impressive. I will say it every week, *we need kruger in the main roster* (not only for the suplex!! i just love his work)


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> BTW, that wasn't Aksana showing Rollins the laptop.
> 
> I think that was Paige.


Yes it was. Paige, that is.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

What channel does this show play, or is it just local?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

It's only available in central Florida on Brighthouse Sports Network which is only on Brighthouse Cable provider. So it's best to just DL it or wait for it to get on YouTube.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

*Kotre's Kliffnotes for 26/2/12*

Fun intro video package recapping Damien/Steamboat. I assume they're the ME tonight. Awesome. DJ Dusty-Doink, hit that Monster Rock and get the show on the road.

Commentators introduce the show, and Byron's back. This is going to suck. And I was right, Richie vs Damien for the medal is the main event. Regal thinks Damien will win because there's something extra that he's got (perhaps it's a personality). Saxton agrees because "Damien got kicked in the mouth last week by Richie Steamboat." Fuck off and die in a fire Saxton. You've been shit since Barrett stopped carrying you. Onwards to the first match.

Corey Graves (w/ new music and an arrest for nude hang gliding (that was actually mentioned on commentary. I shit you not.)) vs CJ Parker (w/ nothing remarkable and coming back from a shoulder injury). Regal's giving Saxton stick for still being out of the ring. He's got a point. He's been out for what, 2 years at this point? Regal compares Graves to Keith Richards because handsome guys like Beiber and The Jonus Brothers will be forgotten in three years while guys like Richards and Jagger will be remembered forever. Nothing interesting happening so far, meaning Russo and Bryon talk about Leakee for a bit until Regal brings the conversation to CJ who "has a new aggressive streak" (said while he's on the ass end of a beating). CJ is apparently exciting. Never realised that's what he's been going for. CJ goes for a backslide, but his injured arm (which Graves was working on throughout the match) gave out, leading to a quick discussion on whether CJ came back too soon prompting me to start a count of how many times Byron's injury will be mentioned in the broadcast (BSIRC: 2). Finish comes from a rolling leglock (called a Fuller leglock by Regal) after a missed cannon ball (*sigh* at least CJ sold the knee after the miss). Nothing special. I like Graves, but CJ is no good. **

Dean Ambrose has a session with Dr James Bronson. He knows all of Regal's tricks and mastered all his moves. Pretty good segment for what it was, thirty seconds to move the angle along.

Seth Rollins (who does his stupid as fuck dance to no reaction. Less is more, dumbass) vs Rick Victor (who has a new theme). This probably won't outright suck, since Victor should be able to keep Seth on the rails but I live to be surprised. Fast paced to start, and Victor smashes into the ring steps and sells the arm (what's the bidding that won't be followed up on by Rollins?). Victor wants his European Uppercuts known as "Canadian lifters" according to Regal. After some unremarkable action Rollins picks up the win after throwing Victor into the turnbuckles and hitting the curbstomp. I will give credit where it's due, Rollins did good. He stuck to the injured bodypart (first time for everything). No selling out of him, but one step at a time. ***

Paige (the woman I confused for Aksana last week and better known as Britani Knight) was watching the match from a gangway with her laptop. I guess that explains what "shoulder" was all about. Smart booking there, actually. Also, Dean Ambrose is interviewing Dr Bronson. Awesome. To sum it up, Bronson is a cagefighter with a psychology degree who could make anyone in FCW tap out who likes to wear makeup and would like to make Ambrose tap. Fun segment though. Ambrose is up next too, apparently.

Sakamoto vs Ambrose starts out stiff from Taka's whelp and Regal is silent (watching intently. Watching Ambrose is much more important than carrying the other two smeggers). William Regal speaks and says Dean will be the one to put him out of the wrestling buisness and that he couldn't think of anyone better. Ambrose takes it with the knee trembler and Regal Stretch. No ratings for squashes. post match Summer Rae and Grant Naylor come out while Ambrose and Regal stare holes in eachother, presumably to further their storyline with Maxine. Next!

Langstone has a purple singlet and is squashing... I mean beating... facing Jason Jordan. Let's hope this is quick. It was. No rating.

Raquel still wants her banner. Next week she's in a triple threat for the belt. ME time, bitches!

As is his custom Sandow talks his way to the ring. This week he's mad about Richie Steamboat and says justice will be done when he regains the FCW 15 title. No pop for Steamboat. Sandow grabs a chair but doesn't get a chance to use it as it's taken off him by the ref and he's rolled up for a 1 count. Regal talks about Sandow's morning ritual (cold shower followed by standing outside for 15 minutes and breatihng. It's a Killer Kowalski thing) while Steamboat works over the arm. Sandow's the longest reigning FCW 15 champion? That can't be right. Russo, check. Your. Shit! Steamboat's still well in control and hits a baseball slide to Sandow on the outside, following up with his Daddy's axehandle before returning swiftly to the arm as we head to a break... during which nothing changes. 8 minutes in and Sandow finally takes control, grabbing the hair and ramming Steamboat into the ropes. Steamboat's kicked out of the ring (hitting a cameraman, whoops) and Sandow takes a bow. Continuing to use the ring as a weapon Sandow mantains control, but after every conceivable type of pin he still can't get it done. Elbow to the head and Richie takes back the momentum at 4:00 with no falls either way. Richie continues to hit strikes for no falls, time to escalate. He misses a high risk maneuver, but connects with the wraparound clothesline vor a nearfall. with a minute and change to go, Sandow takes over with a pump handle type slam and northern lights suplex, both for nearfalls. The silencer hits for two again as it seems they're going for the old "win with a second left" thing... or not as time expires just as Richie hits the Savate kick. The fans want 5 more minutes and so does Richie, but Sandow's out for the count. ***1/2

Next week Mike Dalton vs Kruger.

Nothing really must see this week. The Ambrose/Bronson segments were good clean fun and the non squash matches were pretty good by me too. But yeah, not much else to say.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> *Kotre's Kliffnotes for 26/2/12*
> 
> Seth Rollins (who does his stupid as fuck dance to no reaction. Less is more, dumbass)


You're totally right about that one. I thought Dean Ambrose was excellent in this episode. Clearly the best of the bunch in FCW.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Same. He stole the show. Even when he's in a squash match.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Sandow and Ambrose are ready. 

But what's so good about Rollins??


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Nothing.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Moonlight_drive said:


> Sandow and Ambrose are ready.
> 
> But what's so good about Rollins??


I find Rollins to be heavily overrated. I haven't been impressed at all with his FCW work and I don't see where he would fit on the roster.

Sandow and Ambrose are definately ready. They both are going to have a lot of potential as heels, as long as WWE books them better than the average heel booking.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



CaptainObvious said:


> I find Rollins to be heavily overrated. I haven't been impressed at all with his FCW work and I don't see where he would fit on the roster.
> 
> Sandow and Ambrose are definately ready. They both are going to have a lot of potential as heels, as long as WWE books them better than the average heel booking.


 Most of the time all the talk is typically about the stars who just happen to be playing the heel role. I think Rollins is a long way from being a name player, but I feel like he'll be similar to that of Jeff Hardy in terms of popularity. He may never be the HHH, or HBK of the microphone, but he will entertain wherever he goes. His in ring talents are phenomenal, and I think most of the WWE realizes this.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



truk83 said:


> Most of the time all the talk is typically about the stars who just happen to be playing the heel role. I think Rollins is a long way from being a name player, but I feel like he'll be similar to that of Jeff Hardy in terms of popularity. He may never be the HHH, or HBK of the microphone, but he will entertain wherever he goes.


More like Trent Baretta. Someone who can do a some nice moves but other than that lacks any positive attributes



> His in ring talents are phenomenal, and I think most of the WWE realizes this.


No they aren't. Rollins can do a whole bunch of flashy shit, but has about as much brains as a starving zombie. He offers nothing that someone like Justin Gabriel can't provide, while the latter sells and uses his brain so that the flips he does actually make some kind of sense.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



truk83 said:


> Most of the time all the talk is typically about the stars who just happen to be playing the heel role. *I think Rollins is a long way from being a name player, but I feel like he'll be similar to that of Jeff Hardy in terms of popularity.* He may never be the HHH, or HBK of the microphone, but he will entertain wherever he goes. His in ring talents are phenomenal, and I think most of the WWE realizes this.


That's how I feel. I think he'll be that Jeff Hardy, RVD type babyface that kids love.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Both of those guys show more charisma when giving a stool sample than Rollins has to date.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Damien Sandow stands out. I love his gimmick, his character, and his overall style. 

I hope when he gets called up he gets to keep this gimmick along with the entrance. "Lights!....Spotlight, please. <insert promo while walking to ring>".

Also liking Corey Graves' look and gimmick. He's small so he'll probably take a Tyson Kidd roll at best, unfortunately. 

Loving this crop of talent in FCW. If NXT's concept wasn't so god awful before it became the jobber brand, a season that included Ambrose, Sandow, Cesaro, Ohno, Steamboat, Rotundo, Kruger, and Rollins would have been quite interesting.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



doyousee? said:


> Also liking Corey Graves' look and gimmick. He's small so he'll probably take a Tyson Kidd roll at best, unfortunately.
> 
> Loving this crop of talent in FCW. If NXT's concept wasn't so god awful before it became the jobber brand, a season that included Ambrose, Sandow, Cesaro, Ohno, Steamboat, Rotundo, Kruger, and Rollins would have been quite interesting.


Graves is perfect for the Cruiserweight show that WWE has in development. He is small, but he has loads of potential. He's playing the right character and it will connect with the crowd. He's someone that WWE needs to get on roster.

I'd like it if WWE cleaned out the NXT roster and just made it a FCW/WWE hybrid show. Kind of like what it should have been before they kept trying to change the format. A roster of the top FCW prospects would be a lot more engaging than random Smackdown/Raw wrestlers that WWE doesn't have a use for.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



CaptainObvious said:


> Graves is perfect for the Cruiserweight show that WWE has in development. He is small, but he has loads of potential. He's playing the right character and it will connect with the crowd. He's someone that WWE needs to get on roster.
> 
> I'd like it if WWE cleaned out the NXT roster and just made it a FCW/WWE hybrid show. Kind of like what it should have been before they kept trying to change the format. A roster of the top FCW prospects would be a lot more engaging than random Smackdown/Raw wrestlers that WWE doesn't have a use for.


I didn't even know WWE was developing a cruiserweight show. Sounds promising for those guys and especially for a guy like Graves. Completely agree with you that he'll have no problem connecting with the crowd. He reminds me of a modernized version of a Raven's Flock member with a rockstar twist.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I like Graves and his look, but I'm not seeing the "Rebel Rocker" stuff that Regal was spouting off about - much more comparable to a Raven character mentioned earlier here. 

Bronson has no charisma to pull off the doctor character. He needs to go more "Bronson" from the movie of the same name. 

I'm not going to give Rollins nearly as much shit as he's getting here. Sure he's no different than Trent Baretta, except he has his ROH/Indie following that will get him fans/noticed over and above anything Baretta ever got in the wwe. He needs more time in FCW though, he's not close to a finished product as others like Ambrose and Castagnoli are. 

Sandow can work, but I'm not getting his current character. His current FCW Bio says this - 


> Damien Sandow is an American citizen who believes that the recent economic, political, and social unrest that this country has been experiencing is the fault of the American people themselves. He operates on the platform that Americans have become self -centered, morally indifferent, and numb to their own plight. He aims to instruct Americans how to fix these problems, via his words and actions in the ring and out.
> 
> He is of the belief that our founding fathers did not intend for Americans to be as they are now: selfish, irresponsible, not accepting blame for their problems. His goal is to ignite the second great revolution in this country. It will not be a revolution on the battlefield, but of the way Americans as a whole think and act. Damien Sandow will ride the Revolution to the very pinnacle of FCW and WWE.


That seems more interesting and different if he could pull it off and the wwe was willing to play politics while Linda is running for the Senate again. A wrestling Paulite!!


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like Graves and his look, but I'm not seeing the "Rebel Rocker" stuff that Regal was spouting off about - much more comparable to a Raven character mentioned earlier here.


I think he's going for a Tyler Durden type thing.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

It's Monday, my lectures are over, so it's time for another edition of *Kotre's Kliffnotes.*

We open to the sound of violins as we recap Leo Kruger's challenge and subsiquent defeat by Mike Dalton. Shows Leo beating the piss out of Dalton, Dalton's comeback and then Road Dogg's interferance. Pretty awesome. The quality of FCW's video packages has really improved. Now DJ, hit that monster rock and let's get the real show on the road.

The commentators start outside the ring to run down the show, which is described as "a night of championship matches", by Russo. Apparently Raquel is defending her bling, and Kruger's facing Dalton again. Apparently Dalton's the ultimate underdog. Though that was Rey, but anyway let's move on. First match: Antonio Cesaro (w/ jacket and Beret) and Alexander Rusev (They're both European, I guess that makes them a tag team) vs The Rotundos. And here are the USA chants. Didn't see them coming at all [/sarcasm]

*Antonio Cesaro and Alexander Rusev vs The Rotundos (c) FCW Tag Team Championship match*

Regal is enthralled by the Europeans, since one's a hoss and the other is a friend of his, I'm not surprised. Regal says Rusev eats two pounds of raw beef a day I'm not sure if I'm impressed of revolted. Either way, I'd probably not tell Daniel Bryan that particular piece of trivia. The power guys start out, with Husky getting the best of it before tagging out to Capt. Babyface... I mean Bo. Rusev hosses Bo to his corner and tags out to Antonio. Bo once woke Husky up with a hammer when he was 6 because he thought it would be funny. Jesus, no wonder he looks like a serial killer/rapist. The fucker probably would be if he wasn't in wrestling. Also, Regal's FCW commentary should be made into a drinking game. Bo plays Ricky Morton. Regal clarifies that Antonio Cesaro's uppercuts are in fact European. Rusev failed to go to the olympics because of his bad anger management. Inflicted GBH on one of the coaches. Hot tag to Husky, who beats the shit out of Rusev for the pin... which Cesaro breaks up. Damnit. he goes to beat up Bo but the ref forces him out of the ring, allowing Bo to spear Rusev so Husky can get the threecount. Meh match **(*) (Bonus star for Regal's batshit crazy stories)

Ambrose doesn't want to talk, but since he's in been in a bit of a mood recently that's all he's allowed to do. Believe the hype, he's one in a milllion, best in the world is a gimmick etc. He wants Regal again, but it won't happen because Regal knows he can't win. Regal uses glare, but it doesn't affect wild Dean Ambrose (He must have the Limber ability).

Here comes Seth, who is still flailing around like an epileptic on crack watching a Kanye West video. And he's got a microphone. Oh god, what have I done to deserve this? I find myself compelled to tell him to shut the fuck up while he introduces himself (We know who you are anf where you're from, you twat. Various women with better hair, tits and ring skills tell us that whenever your music plays). He thanks the fans. This was every bit as awful as you think it would be. And here comes Brad Maddox to rescue the situation. And he's acompanied by Summer Rae and Grant Naylor. Awesome. The match won't be, but it's always nice to see Maddox.

*Brad Maddox vs Seth Rollins*

Maddox keeps it basic, forcing Seth into a corner and punching him in the head (appropriately with the arm that says PUNCH! on it). But nobody puts Baby Sethy in a corner so he fights out and goes for a dropkick, which Maddox avoids, which gives Brad the perfect time to taunt Seth. But a rolling kipup into a dropkick does connect. Go figure. Telegraphed missed stinger splash leads to Seth getting shoved out of the ring. Brad keeps control by applying "a half Japanese stranglehold... with a further arm lever" but Seth fights out. However, it's right back to the hold as Seth is being kept on the rails by virtue of not having the chance to do anything. Eventually Seth takes control, hitting Brad with a kick, springboard flying forearm and sending him out fo the ring. Back into the ring and Seth hits his corner spash, and goes for the stomp, but thanks to Brad hitting the deck and Summer distracting him it fails. But Paige saves the day by shocing the blonde down. Rollup fails stop hits for the 1-2-3. Nothing too bad, just slightly dull. ***

Ooooh Ascension music. Kenneth's up to bat. He's squashing... I mean facing Jiro.

*Kenneth Cameron vs Jiro*

Cameron has the longest active winninc streak in FCW at this time. Interesting, but unsurprising. I don't think he had a singles loss on the records even before the Ascension angle started. Everything Cameron does looks painful as hell, inclusing the fisherman's suplex he used to end the match. No rating. Post match, Byron smacks Cameron with the roll of quarters (again with that gimmick?) revealing he's not actually injured (I know, shocking). Who's the face here? He's back on commentary too (damnit). His shoulder is still 65% apparently. Diva time!

*Sofia Cortez vs Audrey Marie vs Raquel Diaz (c) Triple threat for the FCW Diva's championship*

Sofia (aka Ive from Tough Enough) mouths off to the cameras as she makes her way to the ring. I like that. Marie has new ring gear. I like it a lot. She doesn't mouth off to the cameras though (that would be displaying far too much character for her). No mouthing off from Raquel either (not that it fits her character anyway), but she does act like a magnificent, vain bitch with her facials, poses and looking at her reflection in the belt. The non hispanic chick from Texas is clearly the odd one out here in more ways than one. The girls with personality team up on Audrey. She fights them off as this is horribly slow, basic and dull. Nothing much changes, as eventually the heel's alliance comes apart. Raquel gets sent out, and diaz hits a top rope crossbody. Diaz tries a rollup onAudrey, but gets pushed off. However she uses the momentum to perform a splash on Diaz for the pin. **1/2 Dull for the most part with no major flaws. The unique ending bumps it up half a point though.

Maxine has to go to Steve Kierns' office. When she leaves Abe sits in her chair, perhaps signalling he wants his old job back. ME time!

*Mike Dalton vs Leo Kruger (c) for the FCW championship*

Interesting contrast from their first two matches, Kruger and Dalton are portrayed more equally, rather than Dalton being the underdog, both trading blows and brawling. However, this is shortlived as Kruger decapitates Dalton on the outside with a lariat as we go to a break. We come back to Kruger suplexing Dalton into the ring, as it seems Kruger's piucked his bodypart for the match. Off comes Chekhov's turnbuckle cover, but it's not used yet. Kruger instead hits Dalton with an "eat da feet" to the chest. Never seen that out of him before. Kruger continues to maintain his advantage by locking in holds and keeping Dalton grounded, but can't finish the job. Failing to get the pin after a spinebuster (and subsiquent tantrum) Dalton fights back, but his momentum is stopped when Kruger ducks the spinning wheel kick and goes for the sleeper, but gets thrown off. Final Destination is only good for two. Sleeper again, but Kruger gets driven into Chekhov's turnbuckle. Dalton goes for a cover, but only gets 2. Kruger leaes the ring and tries to gtfo of there, but Road Dogg throws him back into the ring. Rollup gets the pin. Mike Dalton is the new FCW champion! ***1/2 Slow at times but fundimentally a good solid match, with both men stepping it up to delier a different match to their last two. Looks like Kruger's entering a programme with Road Dogg, which I approve of. And from Gordon Solie (and Kotre Ibushimix), so long from the Sunshine State.

*Bits worth watching:*

The opening tag match (for the commentary)
Ambrose's promo
Maddox vs Rollins (if you're a fan of either man. If not, don't bother)
Kruger vs Dalton.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Dean's promo from last night


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



dabossb said:


> Dean's promo from last night


Wow, awesome promo.

Why isn't this crazy bastard on the main roster?


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wow, awesome promo.
> 
> Why isn't this crazy bastard on the main roster?


More importantly... How comes he didn't have a damn rematch with Regal yet, and people said that the Y2J being mute angle was dragged out sheesh!


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Damn he's good. I hope they make him a star as soon as he debuts.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Intrigued with the Cameron/Saxton thing going on, for a second i thought Saxton was going to have a bit of a gimmick change or something along those lines after that look he had after the attack (the weird staring in to the sky thing) thought that is was quite Ascension-esque. Then he returned to commentary and carried on as normal, looking forward to seeing where this goes because i'm a massive Cameron fan XD


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Has Ambrose been out injured?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

No. He wrestled at the batch of tapings that's currently airing (or just aired, It's hard to keep track sometimes). It's also been reported that he wrestled on SD house shows this week.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Yes, Ambrose apparently wrestled as a babyface at Smackdown house shows against Drew McIntyre, and won.


----------



## Green

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ambrose (Y)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DesolationRow said:


> Yes, Ambrose apparently wrestled as a babyface at Smackdown house shows against Drew McIntyre, and won.


You don't think wwe is going to debut as a babyface do you? Because that would be terrible imo. I think he should come up as a full on tweaner character, which is basically what he is right now.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



dabossb said:


> You don't think wwe is going to debut as a babyface do you? Because that would be terrible imo. I think he should come up as a full on tweaner character, which is basically what he is right now.


Nah, I sincerely do not believe WWE will debut Ambrose as a babyface. Their standard M.O. is to debut everyone they can get away with as a heel anyway, and besides he's such a natural heel, I don't think they'd make him debut as a face on the main roster. This is probably just a standard operating procedure test, to see how he performs as a babyface nobody in the audience knows (save for like five people or something). They did this with Alex Riley about a year before he debuted on NXT 2, working a couple of weekends of house shows as a babyface before debuting with his "Varsity Villain" heel character. 

Steamboat, Rollins and Dalton are probably the only guys I'd be fairly sure will debut as faces when/if they are called up to the main roster. Perhaps I'm projecting but they seem like they should all be faces out of the starting gate; most FCWers will end up as heels when they do debut, though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



dabossb said:


> Dean's promo from last night


Another good promo by Ambrose, this guy is nuts.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

At times FCW is better FCW is more interesting than what is happening on Raw and Smackdown. So many great talents on FCW that i can't wait to see on the main roster.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

It's that time again, folks. *Kotre's Kliffnotes for the 11/3/12 episode of FCW*



Spoiler



We start the show with an epic (and I truely mean that) promo recapping Dalton vs Kruger III in which Dalton becomes the new FCW champion Really well put together. And as Monster Rock fades into the background Regal and Russo (in glasses) are standing by the ring. There's no Saxton, which is always a plus in my books. Dalton's win over Kruger is the biggest upset in FCW history (Bo dethroning Mason might disagree there Chris!). Anyway, tonight it's Kruger/Dalton IV, and Steve Kierns has an announcement later tonight. Wonder if anyone's got cancer this week. We're starting off with a tag team match... and Big E Langstone's in it... And he's bought Alexander Rusev (who got strong by wrestling bulls) with him. Oh joy. Christ here comes CJ and Jason Jordan. This is going to suck.

*Match 1: Big E Langston and Alexander Rusev (Team Hoss) vs CJ Parker and Jason Jordan (Team meh)*

Langston and Jordan start us off with the standard big man/little man stuff, quickly tagging out to Parker who gets thrown into the Hoss' corner for a big ol' shoulderblock. Tag to Rusev whose offence is dodged, allowing Parker to tag out and deliver some shoulder blocks in the corner. They keep making quick tags in and out, while Rusev is isolated in their corner (wait, isn't that the heel team's job? Which would make more sence, given that they've each got a a shitload of moscle on you. Guys, you're doing tag team psychology wrong!) However Rusev laughs at the Americans' puny offence and fights back, forcing Jordan into the Hoss corner for a tag to E. Jordan keeps firing away, but isn't able to take him down. Rusev distracts the ref and Jordan, allowing E yank the smaller man to the ground and take over. Team Hoss hit a double team move, literally squashing Jordan, which is followed up with a chinlock from E... who really needs to act more like a big man. Toss those bitches around, don't lock in submissions. When's the last time you saw Mark Henry lock in a chinlock? Exactly. The onslaught continues, until Rusev misses with an elbow drop allowing Parker (who's naturally a house of fire) back in. Parker dodges all of Russev's blows, and eventually levels him with a dropkick. E breaks up the pin, but gets sent out fo the ring by a double clothesline. But in all of the excitement Rusev has recovered and hits Mason Ryan's old swinging side slam. He goes up to the second rope for a splash (with Regal calling him out for not going for a pin) and gets nothing but canvas (always listen to Willies, kids) allowing Parker to roll him up. * Winners: Team Meh (CJ Parker and Jason Jordan) via pinfall *1/2* just dull and the odd psychology at times just seemed wrong at times.

We recap Saxton decking Cameron with the roll of quarters last week before Kenneth Cameron (still playing the gimmick to the hilt) comes out. Apparently he's facing Saxton this week... or not. Saxton's still claiming injury, so he's got Cassady wrestling in his place.

Kenneth Cameron vs Colin Cassady


Colin is apparently 7 ft. He doesn't look it really. Cameron, being a nutcase just beats the shit out of the bigger man. Nothing flashy, just pure brutality. Cameron really does play his gimmick to perfection. An elbowdrop is only good for a nearfall, so Cameron does his bridge taunt and then goes back to work on a seated Cassady. Cameron grabs a hold and screams "YOU'RE NEXT!" to Saxton. However, being a big man Cassady just rams Cameron into the corner to get him off. Hitting some "big guy" offence, culminating in a sidewalk slam Cassady maintains the momentum and gets a nearfall. But Cameron fights back and hits his jawbreaker. Cassady remains upright, so Cameron goes to run the ropes, but a slingless Saxton elbows him in the back of the headl leaving him vulnerable for a big boot for the three count, ending the 5 month winning streak. *Winner: Colin Cassady via pinfall **** Not an especially good match, but Cameron is very good at playing the intense crazy character that he has been since Raquel's Ascension debuted.

Next up are the divas, Sofia comes out first and mouths off as she passes the camera. I have no clue what she's saying, but it's probably not complimentary to anyone but herself. In my books, Sofia is the best diva in FCW (Paige has been excluded due to lack of knowledge of her abilities). It's not because of her ringwork (every relavent diva is atleast passable in the ring) it's because she thinks to mouth off to the camera, it's because of her body language and manerisms. She is just really good at doing the little things that sell a character. Audrey Marie (her opponent) doesn't. She's completely passable in the ring, and is very hot but she just doesn't do anything to get her character across as even existing. It's a sad thing when she has more different attires than she does personality. but I digress.

Sofia Cortez vs Audrey Marie

They start with a lockup, which breaks quickly. Sofia takes control with a kick to the arm and a wristlock. Both girls seem evenly matched, perhaps Audrey coming out slightly ahead, forcing Cortez to the outside apron. She reaches over, giving Cortez the perfect chance to grab it and drop down to use the top rope to do some damage. Taking a quick moment to point to her head, she starts stomping and wrenching on the cowpoke's bum arm, before slapping on an armbar. AM tries to fight out, eventually doing so into a rollup which isn't enough to end it, or fully grasp the momentum as Sofia is able to take it back with a modified armbreaker. Cortez whips Audrey into the ropes but can't hit her until both ladies grab the hair, and hit double edged facebusters. They both get up at the same time, and Audrey is on fire, hitting a back elbow and a clothesline. Matrix evasion => handstand => spinning headscissors takedown. That sequence was astonishingly stupid. Not only because the time spent spinning for the takedown is completely rediculous (I hate it when any wrestler does that - not just her), not only because the transition from bridge to handstand is so fucking slow it would be easy to sidestep, but because (and I cannot stress this enough) *HER ARM HAS BEEN WORKED OVER THE ENTIRE MATCH!* Jesus Christ woman, sell the god damn bodypart! I'm not opposed to doing a dodge => SHSTD combination, heck Gabriel vs Kaval (my personal favorite ever FCW match) used the spot. However, Gabriel held the handstand with one arm, moved the minmum amount required to perform the move, did it on an opponent who might plausibly fail to dodge (Kaval had just rebounded out of the corner). Essentially the two were day and night. But back to the match... Audrey runs into an elbow from Sofia, who followd up with an odd looking jawbreaker variation. Failing to get a threecount, Sofia applies a hallerlock and throws her into the turnbuckles a few times before wrencing on the arms again. Audrey is once again able to get a rollup for a two count. Sofia misses a clothesline and then gets picked up and planted with a swinging side slam for the threecount (evidently the Eye of the hurricane is being downgraded to signature move), proving that Rusev should have gone for the pin rather than the splash. * Winner: Audrey Marie via pinfall **** Yes a 3 star divas match. It was good, honestly. One stupid spot, but it was ultimately nothing compared to the match. The fact that Sofia Cortez became my favorite diva in WWE today might have biased this.

Post match Paige and Raquel come out for a beatdown, but before they can do much, fellow Texan Kaitlyn comes down to make the save. Regal wants to know "if the scrubbers are forming an alliance". Next, Kassius Ohno (Chris Hero) is making his debut promo.

He doesn't plan on being in FCW long and will be a WWE superstar. He concusses with his kicks and KOs with his elbows (gee, I wonder what his gimmick's going to be, what with the initials, Ali on his T-shirt and his "scouting report"). KOing people makes him happy. This was a bad promo. The words were fine, good even. But Kassius was completely devoid of emotion. He's talking about something he loves to do (KO people) and yet he sounds like he's reading a shopping list. It wasn't at "non-consentual entertainment" levels of awful, but it was still shit. When I can quite honestly find youtube videos where Justin Gabriel cuts a better promo, you've got work to do. Awesome music though.

Steve and Norman come out, and Ask Maxine (and her NXT theme) to join them. They don't like that she made everyone in FCW see Dr Bronson. Apparently he's not actually a doctor, and asks her to turn over Bronson's notes to Smiley. Norman then fires her (with Steve's consent), doing the wiggle in celebration. Guess that means Summer Rae's going to be the new GM. The more things change...

Main event time! Leo comes out first, and he's traded the leopard pelt for a leather waistcoat. Looks pretty awesome. Dalton, as ever has nothing new to show.

Main Event: Leo Kruger vs Mike Dalton (c) for the FCW Championship

We start off being cagey; locking up, with Dalton grabbing a headlock (an interesting difference from their prior matches as he's being depicted as being the stronger competitor). Takedown, and Leo feeds off two guys clapping in the audience to fight back to his feet, making it to the ropes. Kruger pounds Dalton into the corner, but after the break eats an enzuigiri for his troubles, making Leo fall out of the ring. Dalton maintains control with a baseball slide to Kruger on the outside, before sending him in and hitting a crossbody for a nearfall. However, Kruger gets a throat thrust and takes control, hitting uppercuts before grabbing a hammerlock and pounding Dalton's chest with his elbow before spinning him around and implanting the elbow into his face instead, this is good for a 1 count. The snap suplex that follows is also only good for 1. Kruger grabs a chinlock, and when Dalton starts to fight out, transitions to a cravatte and hits some knees. Following up the pounding Kruger hits a pair of short arm lariats and a back suplex for a nearfall. It's a Kruger match, so here's Regal's obligatory Danie Brits reference. Kruger's forced into the corner and recieves some hard looking shoulders, before the ref forces Dalton back. Not for long though, as Dalton charges back, and right into a high knee from Kruger, who swiftly returns to the chinlock. Dalton makes it to his feet though, and is able to get a cradle pin for two after a missed lariat. A flip out of an attempted back suplex into a rollup also gets two, as do a third and fourth. Kruger backs towards the ropes, seemingly begging Dalton off but takes advantage of his position to throw the smaller man out as we head to an ad break.

We return to see Dalton on the apron and Kruger on the inside. A missed clothesline gives Kruger the chance to apply the sleeper, but despite dragging Dalton into the ring away from the ropes, the ref still breaks the hold. Dalton grabs a small package, which Kruger doesn't take too kindly - smashing Dalton's face into the canvas in response. After some mounted punches, Kruger signals for the sleeper but Dalton slips out and tries to roll through. However, Kruger grabs the legs for a modified sitout facebuster for a nearfall. Kruger goes aerial, but eats a perfect dropkick. Dalton fights back now that he has the momentum, culminating in hitting the Implant DDT, but Kruger gets the ropes with his outside leg. Slowly, both men return to their feet, and Leo goes for a rollup while hooting the tights, but it's only able to get him a two count. Dalton ducks a Lariat, and rolls Kruger into a half crab. Kruger refuses to rap and makes it to the ropes. Kruger gets the sleeper, and Dalton struggles to get free, but is able to do so using the ropes. However Kruger reapplies the Sleeper and takes him down, though Dalton fights out again. Kruger locks it in one final time as Dalton passes out without tapping. *Winner and new FCW champion: Leo Kruger via referee stoppage ***** This was just a good match. Dalton and Kruger really do have cracking chemistry. It's not as good as Bo/Kruger I, but 'twas still a damn fine match. Just watch it!



*Recommended viewing*

The opening video package
Sofia Cortez vs Audrey Marie
Kassius Ohno's promo segment (not for good reasons)
Leo Kruger vs Mike Dalton for the FCW title

If there's any interest for it, I'll make an "FCW Fave Five" for the episode/in general later.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Kassius will be fine.

Are you familiar with his run as Chris Hero? Cause the kickls and elbows thing...that's what he does. Damn well, too.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I don't see why there's so much hate for that KO promo.

I mean, it's an introduction promo. No need for hysterics yet. In fact, it sounded really similar to CM Punk's first ECW promo in tone.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

For some reason, FCW removed Paige's Diva of the Month promo.

Found it, and I actually liked it.

I can't link it though, due to it being on stupid wrestlingnewz.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I didn't think FCW was that great this week. The main event was good. The other matches really weren't. They were all handicapped by poor pairings. Audrey is terrible. She's basically Kelly with even bigger boobs. Colin Cassady is one of the two or three worst wrestlers in FCW (at least who actually make it onto the shows). Pretty much anyone else would have been a better choice for that match. 

The OTHER people in those matches are talented, which is why I said the pairings were poor. 

KO's promo was better than several of Cesaro's.


----------



## Rah

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

*FCW 18/3/2012*





After hearing the main event had some potential I thought I'd sit back and watch some good, ol' FCW again. I haven't watched in a good month so I'm pretty out the picture in terms of a couple things but this show didn't seem too emphasising on pushing storylines forward. Well, except for the Anti-Divas Movement which, quite frankly, I couldn't give a damn about and Bronson's epically annoying "it was/wasn't your fault" catchphrase and gimmick.

*Dante Dash Vs James Bronson*
**

*Kaitlyn & Audrey Marie Vs Sofia Cortez & Paige*
*1/4
If Audrey hit Sofia with a neckbreaker, how is it that Audrey is the face in peril in desperate need of making a hot-tag to Kaitlyn while Sofia is the one to shrug the move off and tag her own partner in to stop the faces from switching? Damn-awful post-match confrontation, too. Caylee Turner just needs to go away and do something meaningful with her life – such as becoming a masseuse or something more fitting of her massaging “chokeholds”.

*Xavier Woods Vs Kassius Ohno (or Kassliss according to Caylee)*
**3/4
Not exactly the blow-out performance I'd have liked from a debut match for Kassius but it put over his elbow as a legit match-ender. Him dragging Xavier's limp body away from the ropes to score the pinfall was a nice sight, though.

Much better than if they'd simply had him KO an opponent off the bat in a squash but, like I said, not the performance I was hoping for. Not good, not average but somewhere inbetween. It did what it was meant to, I suppose.

*Antonio Cesaro Vs Richie Steamboat*
(probably a bit shy of)***1/2
This match was truly a mixed bag. It had some good moments – hell, it had some very good moments especially with the continuity in Richie managing to not be caught with the same move twice – but it also had some average moments which seemed to overshadow most of the match and a very unemotional finishing stretch. If you’re going against the clock, it’s generally favourable to have your audience engrossed and invested in your match, so, when the final seconds count down, they are at the edge of their seats, screaming for their wrestler to pick up the advantage and win. This match was the total opposite in its ending. It fell flat – so flat.

The good thing, though, is that Richie seems to get better the more he wrestles with an opponent (the marked difference in quality between Steamboat/Sandow match 1 & 3 is a recent example of this). So it’s plausible their 20-minute match in April will have the kinks ironed out and if that’s the case, I don’t see why a future match between these two cannot go the full distance in pulling out a 4+ star match-up. These two have the talent for it, anyway.​


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Dante Dash looks like his chest if full of synthol. I like Bronson's ringwork, but they can't find a character for him and his look is pretty lacking. I mean they drop the psychologist gimmick by exposing it as a fraud, but he's still doing the _Good Will Hunting_ "It's not your fault" bit?!? Somebody needs to send the FCW bookers and James himself the movie "Bronson" - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1172570/ I assume that's where James got his ringname, but am unsure given his struggling to find a gimmick for him. 

Cesaro has an old timey look to him, especially with not wearing knee pads. It was a solid match, but 15 minutes is too long when fans the match will go 15 minutes. Maybe it would work in front of a bigger crowd, but in front of the FCW 80-100 fans it comes off as uninteresting. I'd rather see a single fall match between the two that ends up going 15 minutes than a Briscoe Challenge match that is sure to go 15 minutes.


----------



## Green

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

No way, the Briscoe classic deal is the best part of FCW. Occasionally it falls flat, but usually it creates an awesome contest.


----------



## Rah

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

With a very alive crowd and legit match of the year contenders. 

You only need to go back through last year's episodes to find some amazing wrestling gems.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I've been watching a few FCW videos just now, and I firmly believe the most interesting storyline going on right now, in all of pro wrestling, is Regal's "Dean Ambrose will be the death of me" premonitions. Such a great twist on the usual master/student storyline - they're so good, and so _bad_, and so alike, that they can't exist together. I really, really hope it pays off properly, because man, I'm excited by this.


----------



## urielhurricane

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Anyone knows when the 03/25/12 FCW show is gonna be watchable on youtube or whatever way?


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I think they've stopped airing it. That's what the big fuss was about last week- FCW isn't getting shut down, WWE just told Brighthouse to stop airing it.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

They said that to stop airing it after a certain date at the end of April, which is when the most recent taping finshes airing.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

That's weird then, because the episode aired on Sunday was only a rerun (of the previous week I think), so looks like there's something going on there.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

They're going to show the episodes they have taped. If they filmed it there's no reason not to air it. After that the FCW tv show is apparently dead.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

It's not that wierd tbh. It's not unusual for episodes to take a while to be uploaded. They mostly come from the same source. If it hasn't got the episode up then it doesnt't reach youtube.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

No, I mean it's weird that they showed a rerun instead of a new episode.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

It was a rerun? That is odd. Maybe because it's Wrestlemania week, otherwise I don't know why they'd do that. How do you know it was a rerun TOR?


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Someone on Twitter mentioned it.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Are they still showing this? I haven't been able to find the past 2 weeks online


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



mpredrox said:


> Are they still showing this? I haven't been able to find the past 2 weeks online


They taped a whole set of shows last night, so hopefully they should start airing again this Sunday. There hasn't really been much word on what's going on with FCW and Brighthouse, so I guess we just have to wait for all of that to be cleared up.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

The most recent episode was also reviewed by PWInsider, which implies that it's aired.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Spoiler: FCW



Episode air April 22, 2012

Jason Jordan picked up a win over Damien Sandow. With Sandow set to debut on Smackdown in the very near future, it looks like they'll be jobbing him out. Conor O'Brian beat Jiro as well.

Husky Harris, looking like Robert DeNiro in Cape Fear, cut a promo with Eli Cottonwood at his side. This, combined with their tag team title loss, sure makes it look like the the Rotundo Connection might be over. Harris went on to defeat Aiden English.

Current Florida Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins cut a promo on Kassius Ohno.

Corey Graves and Jake Carter retain the tag straps by beating Mike Dalton and C.J. Parker. The champs used manager Abraham Washingston's cane to help secure the win.

Episode to air April 29, 2012

Rick Victor beat Benicio Salazar and Bo Rotundo wins out over Big E Langston.

FCW General Manager -- and super fox -- Summer Rae announced a special 30 minute Jack Brisco 15 title match for next week's show between champ Richie Steamboat and his challenger, Antonio Cesaro. The two come down to the ring to mad dog each other and oh yeah, Jim Ross will be doing commentary. Too sweet.

James Bronson made Nick Rogers submit but first, he told William Regal he and Dean Ambrose had unfinished business so the English veteran couldn't have him just yet. After the ending, Bronson continued to attack Rogers until Regal intervened. That brought out Garrett Dylan to attack Regal which brought out Ambrose to attack Dylan. Both Regal and Ambrose slapped on Regal Stretches and then stared each other down.

The main event saw Florida Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins defeat Kassius Ohno. Can't wait to see that one.

Episode to air May 6, 2012

Brad Maddox and Leo Kruger defeat Jason Jordan and Mike Dalton. Wasn't Dalton just tagging with Parker? That sounds like some Teddy Long chicanery to me.

Paige picked up a non-title win over FCW Divas Champion Raquel Diaz and Audrey Marie. Paige got the win after pinning Diaz while the Eddie Guerrero offspring was about to hit the third of the Three Amigas.

And in the maaaain event, Steamboat retained his Jack Brisco title in a 30 minute Iron Man match against Antonio Cesaro with a final tally of three pinfalls to the Swiss' two. The second generation star got the first pin but Cesaro quickly tied it up and then pulled ahead nearly 20 minutes in. Steamboat evened the scored with a few minutes left and then sealed the win in the closing seconds.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Look at the title of this thread? You see where it says ***NO SPOILERS*** that should be enough to tell you not to post fucking spoilers in a discussion thread for the shows that have been aired.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Do the episodes air only on sundays or am I missing something, cause I watched an episode at the end of february, then watched the show from the beginning of march, and the show opened by saying "Last week" and showed clips that I've never seen before,even though I watched the FCW episode that aired 7 days earlier...


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

The episode that the "spoilers" say will air on May 6th already aired (on March 18th, according to the posting on youtube). It's here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gm7a011SVs


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



OKWhatMe said:


> The episode that the "spoilers" say will air on May 6th already aired (on March 18th, according to the posting on youtube). It's here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gm7a011SVs


umm no it didn't. That 15 championship match was different in two ways. Go back and read the announcement by the GM.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



AntMan said:


> umm no it didn't. That 15 championship was different in two ways. Go back and read the announcement by the GM.


You're right, my bad for skimming the original post and remembering having seen that same main event pairing (Steamboat and Cesaro).


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Here's the April 8th episode guys! Your welcome


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I never noticed how creepy looking that Russo guy is. He needs a team of gays working on his look ASAP if he wants to be in WWE.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

He's also a terrible commentator. Good episode, bar the stuff with Rollins and Ohno. That shit was awful. Husky's new gimmick is utter win though.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ohno isn't being given much to work with. I'm sorry, but basing your character on just being able to knock guys out is not enough. That could be a supplementary quirk to a character, but that is not a character.

I cant see him lasting long on the main roster if that is the gimmick he comes up with.


----------



## seleucid23

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> Ohno isn't being given much to work with. I'm sorry, but basing your character on just being able to knock guys out is not enough. That could be a supplementary quirk to a character, but that is not a character.
> 
> I cant see him lasting long on the main roster if that is the gimmick he comes up with.


As already seen when Michael Tarver was in NXT with a knockout gimmick....and didn't knock anybody out.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



seleucid23 said:


> As already seen when Michael Tarver was in NXT with a knockout gimmick....and didn't knock anybody out.


Right because Tarver didn't run with a similarly non-existant gimmick too.






Oh wait, he did. See how he did things like change the tone of his voice and use more than one facial expression? All things Ohno could, but doesn't do? That's called "running with the gimmick" and considering Ohno picked the name and gimmick he should be doing just that.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Do you guys know if the episode where Rollins wins the title is available anywhere on the internet?


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

So.....Regal and Ross on commentary during Steamboat/Cesaro match, anyone else going to mention that epic pairing?


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> Do you guys know if the episode where Rollins wins the title is available anywhere on the internet?


Iv'e been waiting for that episode for what feels like years XD


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Did FCW just skip airing a whole set of tapings? 

If Harris and Cottonwood were never on NXT that promo would be friggin epic. Now when they re-debut they'll get "Husky" and "Mustache" chants. This is another reason why NXT was a terrible idea.

What was Harris' name - it was reported as Levi Wyatt, but he seemed to be saying Brett Wyatt.

What was the finish to the Cameron/Saxton match? Connor roars on the outside, the lights go out and what? It goes right into the next match introductions.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

FCW is fun to watch, it just sucks that sometimes they do things that it doesn't make sense. I wanted to see Byron vs. Cameron have a finish to the match. I'd like to see the previous episode where Rollins actually wins the championship as well.

Huskys new gimmick is alright, but the thing is the guy has already been on WWE TV. Everyone already knows who he is.

The Regal/Ross commentary pairing for the 20 minute match was great.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Korvin said:


> FCW is fun to watch, it just sucks that sometimes they do things that it doesn't make sense. *I wanted to see Byron vs. Cameron have a finish to the match. *I'd like to see the previous episode where Rollins actually wins the championship as well.
> 
> Huskys new gimmick is alright, but the thing is the guy has already been on WWE TV. Everyone already knows who he is.
> 
> The Regal/Ross commentary pairing for the 20 minute match was great.


I honestly think that the guy uploading the episode fucked that up. Because that cut was just unnatural and FCW has only fucked with the adbreaks once in the time I've been watching (and in that case an ad break was clearly removed). I suspect the guy thought that the blackout was an adbreak.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Tarver was a very good character - "mother a preacher, father a prize fighter/angel on one shoulder, devil on the other" but, but he too was ruined by NXT. Who was really helped by the show? Barrett and Bryan could have got over themselves with different debuts.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tarver was a very good character - "mother a preacher, father a prize fighter/angel on one shoulder, devil on the other" but, but he too was ruined by NXT. Who was really helped by the show? Barrett and Bryan could have got over themselves with different debuts.


But the reason it worked is because he made it work. On the face of it his gimmick was no more than what Ohno had. Only difference is that he took a gimmick that on its face was nothing and ran with it. If he was cutting promos like Ohno is the character would have fallen flat.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Did FCW just skip airing a whole set of tapings?
> 
> If Harris and Cottonwood were never on NXT that promo would be friggin epic. Now when they re-debut they'll get "Husky" and "Mustache" chants. This is another reason why NXT was a terrible idea.
> 
> What was Harris' name - it was reported as Levi Wyatt, but he seemed to be saying Brett Wyatt.
> 
> What was the finish to the Cameron/Saxton match? Connor roars on the outside, the lights go out and what? It goes right into the next match introductions.


Have same thing with something else that happened on FCW. I watched one episode, then watched the episode the week after, and that episode started off with the last week recap, and it contained stuff that I've never seen before(it was the time dalton beat kruger which earned him the title match,where he'd go on to win the title. I have the episode of where he won it, but I cant find the episode where he became #1 contender)


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



dxbender said:


> Have same thing with something else that happened on FCW. I watched one episode, then watched the episode the week after, and that episode started off with the last week recap, and it contained stuff that I've never seen before(it was the time dalton beat kruger which earned him the title match,where he'd go on to win the title. I have the episode of where he won it, but I cant find the episode where he became #1 contender)


Took place two weeks before, not one week before. I can find it if you like.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



PacoAwesome said:


> So.....Regal and Ross on commentary during Steamboat/Cesaro match, anyone else going to mention that epic pairing?


At least Russo knows how to pronounce Cesaro's name correctly. It was cringeworthy having to listen to him say "Ce-ZAR". 

Am I the only one who doesn't understand what is Cesaro's gimmick? In his entrance he acts like he's in the military or something but when he's in the ring he dresses and wrestles like a 60's wrestler. Also, his moveset was really impressive and it's a shame it's been so drastically reduced.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> At least Russo knows how to pronounce Cesaro's name correctly. It was cringeworthy having to listen to him say "Ce-ZAR".


I've said it before, and I'll no doubt say it again: Chris Russo ain't got shit on Matt Martlaro. Russo is shit and when working with Regal you can tell that the two don't get along. Just like with Striker, Cole and King there's that tension caused by dislike.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Good to see Byron back in the ring properly, I could never tell the difference between his and Russo's voice on commentary. No idea what happened at the end of the match but I wish Conor O'Brien wasn't about although The Ascension entrance is epic.

Can't wait for Cesaro to make the step up that main event with Steamboat and JR/Regal on commentary was great, Huskey's new gimmick looks good too wasn't sure when I heard what it was going to be


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Would have loved to have seen the end of the Cameron/Saxton match, being a huge fan of Cameron and his gimmick. Kinda nice to see Connor back i was wondering where he was, though that blach hair dye looked bad XD nice coat though.

Really enjoyed the Steamboat/Cesaro match too but it seemed as if JR only really got into it in the last 10mins or so, but that is understandable really.

Also, really well excecuted promo by Harris (liked his voice when he sung at the end lol) the only thing i didn't like, and no thats not Cottonwood being in the background, was the whole 'burning my fathers boat and him sinking to the depths in it' thing, since we all know who his dad is and that he is still alive. I know it's a new character and all, but still, it irked me a tad.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

So where are we in terms of FCW tapings.

Im on the 18/3/12 episode...Is there anything thats aired after that episode?


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Last one uploaded was the 8th of April episode, the one uploaded before that was the 18th of March episode, so we have missed out on 2 weeks worth.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

The promo from Rollins on the most recent show makes me think of him like Jeff Hardy(during his singles career in early 00s). That was the jeff hardy that I liked though,not the one after he returned around 2007-2008.

Why did he cut his hair though? Did he have to or something, or did he just want to? Cause he looked better with long hair. Ohno seems like he'd be a real interesting character. Almost like CM Punk during his SES days with the long hair/beard


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Please don't tell me that once again there is no episode available this week.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I think it's just one guy who uploads it and others steal it. So if that one guy didn't - we're boned.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

The show didn't get uploaded untl late last time. I didn't find it untl after RAW.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



> Kassius Ohno ‏ @KassiusOhno
> 
> 
> BacktobacktobacktoBACK 3s by Mavs/Lakers! When OT ends flip to Bright House for FCW & you might see a handsome devil named Kassius in action


This was last night, so we can assume it aired at least. Guess it's just a case of wait and see :|


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Shepard said:


> This was last night, so we can assume it aired at least. Guess it's just a case of wait and see :|


Yeah it aired. There's a Dean Ambrose segment in there that's supposed to be good. It would be a shame if nobody taped it just like those two episodes where Rollins wins the title.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

CFrom pwinsider FCW recap - 

After match where Ambrose beat Bronson with Regal Stretch, where Regal was calling the match, walked out and to the back during the match - 



> After the match, Ambrose looks at the entrance and he walks to the back and he goes after Regal. Ambrose says that Regal broke his heart tonight. Whatever was left of it, he destroyed. They jumped into the fire together but Regal left him alone in the cold. Ambrose says that he thought Regal was just like him, but Regal is like everyone else. Ambrose says that he is a vulture who is trying to take everything away from him. He is taking away his rematch and his chance at redemption. Everyone takes things from him. Drugs took his mom, cops took his dad, social workers took his cousin. That was the only positive light in his life. He says that he could have protected her but they took her away. Ambrose says that this is all that he has left. He has a loss hanging over his head and it is a dull blade twisting and turning in his stomach every day. He wants to get back what is his and what was taken from him by William Regal. Nobody takes from him any more. Those days are over. He says that he is going to rip William Regal’s heart from his chest and throw it against the wall.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I really really want to see that dammit :frustrate


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> CFrom pwinsider FCW recap -
> 
> After match where Ambrose beat Bronson with Regal Stretch, where Regal was calling the match, walked out and to the back during the match -


WHY ISN'T THIS AMAZING PROMO ON THE INTERNET GODDAMNIT


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I want my epic Ambrose promo.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kazzenn said:


> I really really want to see that dammit :frustrate





Tony Tornado said:


> WHY ISN'T THIS AMAZING PROMO ON THE INTERNET GODDAMNIT





AntMan said:


> I want my epic Ambrose promo.


Fear not my ICW Consorts for Phil is here to save the day... Yet again.






09:25


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> CFrom pwinsider FCW recap -
> 
> After match where Ambrose beat Bronson with Regal Stretch, where Regal was calling the match, walked out and to the back during the match -





Phil5991 said:


> Fear not my ICW Consorts for Phil is here to save the day... Yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09:25


OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD

This promo needs to be a person so I can marry it or spend the rest of my life with it. Or better yet, I need to marry and spend the rest of my life with Dean Ambrose. Or Regal. OR BOTH. This feud is unbelievably perfect oh my GOD.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Random thought about this week's FCW episode. You know, besides Ohno's match being subpar (which will then be either heralded or damned by people here), and Ambrose's promo being freakin' awesome.

Why do both Japanese guys have these Tekken like themes? And why are they both acting like Suzuki/Tajiri? Jesus WWE, not everyone in Japan acts like they still follow the Bushido Code.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Kassius Ohno match is really good showcase for him - it's all the little things he does that he picked up from around the world that really illustrates why he's going to be a big thing himself.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I want Ambrose on raw now!, epic promo he is truely something special, and I think that somewhere down the line he is going to retire William Regal because the storyline is already laid down and ready to be finished on Raw!


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Face-melting promo by Ambrose. Just amazing. It's not Piper, it's not Pillman, it's not Raven. It is 100% Ambrose, and it is pure awesomeness. I actually fear for his future in the WWE, because there are currently *very* few wrestlers with the personality/character to compare to this. He's going to have to suffer through a lot of sub-par feuds due to his having to carry feuds by himself. 

I think Ohno is going to annoy the hell out of me. He looks to have all the tools, but there's always going to be something holding him back. Whether it's WWE ignorance (odd name, lame promo material, horrid puns), or his own shortcomings, it looks like there's always going to be _something_ going on with him.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Random thought about this week's FCW episode. You know, besides *Ohno's match being subpar (which will then be either heralded or damned by people here), *and Ambrose's promo being freakin' awesome.
> 
> Why do both Japanese guys have these Tekken like themes? And why are they both acting like Suzuki/Tajiri? Jesus WWE, not everyone in Japan acts like they still follow the Bushido Code.


Subpar? Try completely fucking shit, because that's what it was. And Ohno's facing Rollins at some point. My god that match will be awful.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Random thought about this week's FCW episode. You know, besides *Ohno's match being subpar (which will then be either heralded or damned by people here), *and Ambrose's promo being freakin' awesome.
> 
> Why do both Japanese guys have these Tekken like themes? And why are they both acting like Suzuki/Tajiri? Jesus WWE, not everyone in Japan acts like they still follow the Bushido Code.


Subpar? Try completely fucking shit, because that's what it was. And Ohno's facing Rollins at some point. My god that match will be awful.


----------



## cobray

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Just watched the Mike Dalton vs Leo Kruger quadrilogy and I have to say, Mike Dalton is damn athletic. With more seasoning he can be a top player in the WWE. The same can be said to Leakee too. He's just a 2 year old pro by now isn't he? Amazing in ring ability for man with that short career.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Having watched the current episode of FCW I don't get what they are doing with Raquel Diaz at all. If you have Eddie and Vickie Guerrero's daughter, why change her name? Once you DO change her name, why then go on endlessly about her being a Guerrero? History shows that the "family name card" is going to be played eventually (Sim Snuka, Michael McGillicutty, etc.), so why not just save time and confusion? Raquel seems to make lots of annoying noise (like her mom!), and is it me or does she have a belly? A 21-year-old professional wrestler with a BELLY? C'mon!

And I hate to jump on the Dean Ambrose bandwagon but watching FCW - it's like watching a man among boys, or a professional among amateurs. Ambrose is just so far beyond the other performers, he almost makes them look bad just by his mere presence on the show.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Just unbelievable how amazing Dean Ambrose is.. I've come to the conclusion now that THE BEST comparison for him is towards IWA-MS/ROH Punk. God I wish Punk had that hunger and passion once again, then seeing a feud between the two of them would be downright outstanding and scary!

Just how I like my feuds


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ohno's match was good for what it was - a three minute television match. It has a few good bits, Kassius is already getting in better shape and Regal put him over well. 

Kassius Ohno is 100x better than Leo "boring as watching paint dry" Kruger. I half expect Kruger to get future endeavored in the next wave. He offers nothing.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ohno's match was good for what it was - a three minute television match. It has a few good bits, Kassius is already getting in better shape and Regal put him over well.
> 
> Kassius Ohno is 100x better than Leo "boring as watching paint dry" Kruger. I half expect Kruger to get future endeavored in the next wave. He offers nothing.


Things that Kruger offers that Ohno doesn't:

Ability to work
Ablity to cut a non shit promo
Good look
The ability to make his opponent look good

When Kassius learns how to kick out of pins we can start talking about how he's not the most overrated guy on the roster. He'd still have to learn how to work, but it's a start.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ambrose has bulked up a bit in FCW.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

When you're spending time with a bunch of guys who know a lot about working out, that's about what you expect to happen.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ohno's match was good for what it was - a three minute television match. It has a few good bits, Kassius is already getting in better shape and Regal put him over well.
> 
> Kassius Ohno is 100x better than Leo "boring as watching paint dry" Kruger. I half expect Kruger to get future endeavored in the next wave. He offers nothing.


Based on what I've seen out of Ohno in FCW, Kruger is about six thousand times better. 
Kruger works well, has a good look, and can speak. 
Ohno hasn't done anything worthwhile yet. If anything, he's looked like crap.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Chris Hero won't make it in WWE. Claudio on the other hand has the look and tools to succeed.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

What's with all the hate on Kassius Ohno? Did he something terribly offensive? They clearly like him in FCW since he's featured prominently and apparently is working as a face now. His work has been ok, he just needs to get a bit more muscular and get better looking tights. Go take a look at some of his matches from NOAH if you want to know what he's capable of.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



JoseBxNYC said:


> *Chris Hero won't make it in WWE*. Claudio on the other hand has the look and tools to succeed.


I have to agree with you on that one. I can't see him jump on the main roster with this look and with this present gimmick. "I'm Kassius ohno i'm knocking out people" , yes well go explain that to ryback. I am absolutely amazed that ohno did absolutely nothing regarding his muscular mass. 
I remember that cmpunk stated than when the officials told him than they were interested in him, he immediately started to work out and to look like a wwe superstar. You can't make it in the wwe with ohno look.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> What's with all the hate on Kassius Ohno?


He's earned it.



> Did he something terribly offensive?


Yes. Suck. Hard.



> They clearly like him in FCW since he's featured prominently and apparently is working as a face now.


They also liked Mason Ryan, who turned face during the short time he was in FCW. Are you really winning to say that just because the brass likes him he's actually good?



> His work has been ok, he just needs to get a bit more muscular and get better looking tights.


No it hasn't it's been utterly shit. Take the rose tinted "Hero is awesome" glasses off and look at what he's done objectively. It hasn't been close to earning a passing grade.



> Go take a look at some of his matches from NOAH if you want to know what he's capable of.


Fuck no. Why would I want to watch someone I think is shit wrestle in a promotion with a style far removed from what's relavent where he now works in an attempt to prove that he can work to a high standard? That's like trying to prove that someone is a great plumber by showing me that their work as a carpenter is good when what I've seen them do as a plumber is nothing but shit..


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ambrose needs to get on my TV!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



the frenchise said:


> I have to agree with you on that one. I can't see him jump on the main roster with this look and with this present gimmick. "I'm Kassius ohno i'm knocking out people" , yes well go explain that to ryback. I am absolutely amazed that ohno did absolutely nothing regarding his muscular mass.
> I remember that cmpunk stated than when the officials told him than they were interested in him, he immediately started to work out and to look like a wwe superstar. You can't make it in the wwe with ohno look.


He was originally signed with Castignoli but Hero failed his physical because he had raised testosterone levels which is a wellness flag. So he had to stop working out and taking any and all supplements while he he took more tests to show he has naturally high testosterone, which will then be his testing baseline going forward.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> What's with all the hate on Kassius Ohno? Did he something terribly offensive? They clearly like him in FCW since he's featured prominently and apparently is working as a face now. His work has been ok, he just needs to get a bit more muscular and get better looking tights. Go take a look at some of his matches from NOAH if you want to know what he's capable of.


It really doesn't matter what other people(especially on here) think of someone who hasn't even debuted in wwe yet.

They're expecting him to be a WWE star right away, but maybe he's just one of those guys who'd need to be in FCW for several months? Only thing about him that might not be something to like, is how he looks like random person you'd see on the street. They could easily turn that into his gimmick, but don't see that as a face character.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> Things that Kruger offers that Ohno doesn't:
> 
> Ability to work
> Ablity to cut a non shit promo
> Good look
> The ability to make his opponent look good
> 
> When Kassius learns how to kick out of pins we can start talking about how he's not the most overrated guy on the roster. He'd still have to learn how to work, but it's a start.


*Ability to work a bland, nondescript style that nobody remembers a minute after his match is over. 
*I can't comment on his promo ability because Kruger usually puts me to sleep in the first 30 seconds of a promo attempt
*Good look - meaning tanned with muscles? Or that lion pelt thing he wears around. Hero will be in shape in 3-4 months. He had medical reasons for coming in out of shape. 
*How many matches have you seen of Ohno - the two in FCW for a total of 6 minutes?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Ability to work a bland, nondescript style that nobody remembers a minute after his match is over.


Evidently not, because I can remember plenty of Kruger matches. Again, call me again when ym lasting thoughts of Ohno aren't "learn to kick out of a pin you tallentless cunt" and "learn to work, dumbass". There's also the fact that he's given more wrestlers their best matches than anyone else on the roster.



> *I can't comment on his promo ability because Kruger usually puts me to sleep in the first 30 seconds of a promo attempt


And Ohno doesn't?



> *Good look - meaning tanned with muscles? Or that lion pelt thing he wears around. Hero will be in shape in 3-4 months. He had medical reasons for coming in out of shape.


No, by good look I mean he doesn't look like a homeless person playing wrestler in his underpants.



> *How many matches have you seen of Ohno - the two in FCW for a total of 6 minutes?


The two which are relavent. Which of these matches is better:


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Ability to work a bland, nondescript style that nobody remembers a minute after his match is over.
> *I can't comment on his promo ability because Kruger usually puts me to sleep in the first 30 seconds of a promo attempt
> *Good look - meaning tanned with muscles? Or that lion pelt thing he wears around. Hero will be in shape in 3-4 months. He had medical reasons for coming in out of shape.
> *How many matches have you seen of Ohno - the two in FCW for a total of 6 minutes?


I wasn't aware about the whole ohno testosterone thing so i hope he's going to have a better look now. thanks for the info

I don't agree with your first point regarding Kruger. he's a damn good worker, and he's able do lead a match and tell a story with people less talented ( watch his bout against leakee, it's pretty damn impressive)
Not a big fan of his promos too.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



> He's earned it.





> Yes. Suck. Hard.


I don't think he has.



> They also liked Mason Ryan, who turned face during the short time he was in FCW. Are you really winning to say that just because the brass likes him he's actually good?


No, I'm saying that because of the people who are saying that he won't make it in WWE. If FCW officials like him that's all that matters.



> No it hasn't it's been utterly shit. Take the rose tinted "Hero is awesome" glasses off and look at what he's done objectively. It hasn't been close to earning a passing grade.


I think I'm far from being a blind mark when it comes to my favourite wrestlers and Hero is not even one of them but I honestly think that this hate is exagerated. The "Bashes and Gashes" promo was okay, nothing special but not awful as you make it out to be. That promo he did for the superstar of the week feature I thought was pretty good. 



> Fuck no. Why would I want to watch someone I think is shit wrestle in a promotion with a style far removed from what's relavent where he now works in an attempt to prove that he can work to a high standard? That's like trying to prove that someone is a great plumber by showing me that their work as a carpenter is good when what I've seen them do as a plumber is nothing but shit..


That is not a fair comparision. If you watch his matches against bigger opponents you would see the differences between styles is not that big, in some cases. He can work all styles but you have to give him a decent opponent to work with.

Kassius Ohno is one of the smartest wrestlers out there. As Regal said he always wants to learn and is very quick to adapt to different environments. He might not turn out to be a main-eventer but I think he'll have a good career in the WWE and that is something I'm not really sure about someone like Mike Dalton or even Leo Kruger.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> The two which are relavent. Which of these matches is better:


Are you really comparing someone's official debut with a guy who had been in FCW for over a year at that point?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> I don't think he has.


Then you're wrong.



> No, I'm saying that because of the people who are saying that he won't make it in WWE. If FCW officials like him that's all that matters.


FCW officials thought that Rollins/Ambrose was good (it wasn't) and it was a good idea to push Mason Ryan (it wasn't) and make Abe Washington vs Byron Saxton the biggest angle in the company (it wasn't). They aren't always right.



> I think I'm far from being a blind mark when it comes to my favourite wrestlers and Hero is not even one of them but I honestly think that this hate is exagerated. The "Bashes and Gashes" promo was okay, nothing special but not awful as you make it out to be. That promo he did for the superstar of the week feature I thought was pretty good.


I question your taste in promos then.



> That is not a fair comparision. If you watch his matches against bigger opponents you would see the differences between styles is not that big, in some cases. He can work all styles but you have to give him a decent opponent to work with.


I'll accept that he's not exactly faced stellar opposition thus far. However, if he needs a good opponent in order to not suck then he's not a good wrestler. He can just be carried to a good match.



> Kassius Ohno is one of the smartest wrestlers out there.


Not when it comes to working a gimmick.



> As Regal said he always wants to learn and is very quick to adapt to different environments. He might not turn out to be a main-eventer but I think he'll have a good career in the WWE and that is something I'm not really sure about someone like Mike Dalton or even Leo Kruger.


Mike Dalton is bad. He's good in the ring, sure. But he's got the personality of a sheet of paper. The only reason he gets mentioned in FCW discussions is because Leo Kruger made him look legit and FCW pushed the fuck out of him for a couple of months. Aside from his pisspoor title run in FCW Kruger has been extremely good (the title run was spoiled by the booking more than Kruger's ability) in all areas of his performance. He's been a wrestler for over a decade, with multiple gimmicks and evoled his wrestling style repeatedly. He'll be fine.



Tony Tornado said:


> Are you really comparing someone's official debut with a guy who had been in FCW for over a year at that point?


His match against Woods was, I believe his second one back after returning from a broken neck. They're comparable, in terms of ring time spent in FCW and the opponent. Doesn't change the fact that one is good, the other is not. But here:






Kruger's debut. Still better than Ohno's.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Adam Mercer may turn to be an interesting new addition to fcw(wwe) 
with his amateur wrestling background and with his young age (19) and being 6′ 5″ 255 is another advantage
and to be given this kind of promo (with him talking about wwe not fcw in the promo) they must be very high on this kid


----------



## cobray

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



the fox said:


> Adam Mercer may turn to be an interesting new addition to fcw(wwe)
> with his amateur wrestling background and with his young age (19) and being 6′ 5″ 255 is another advantage
> and to be given this kind of promo (with him talking about wwe not fcw in the promo) they must be very high on this kid


Wow, I don't know that he is so young. CZW touts him as their breakout trainee, and with the WWE scooping him at such a young age, this kid must have something in him.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

when will be the last episode of fcw?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

God knows. But the latest episode has hit Youtube. It's good. Go watch it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Rollins/Ohno next week, iirc good things were said about this so hopefully Ohno actually shows something more than his first two matches which were average at best. Also Rollins' voice iiritates me to no end, especially the whole "Tampa how you feelin tonight!" thing. Ugh.

Sandow/Jordan was a fun match for what it was, I'd like to see the Ascension actually do more since I like the idea of them and don't mind O'Brien and Cameron. Husky (or Bray, I guess) cut another decent promo and I liked his new finisher. He's one of the better "big" workers they have so I'm happy to see him hopefully being used well.

Main event felt weak compared to usual. Tag match could've been thrown in earlier but eh. Nothing really stand out this week, but not exactly a bad episode.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



My exact thoughts on the Seth promo said:


> Oh shit, Seth promo. Stop trying so hard Seth. Oh motherfucking shitting Christ wankers. Seth Rollins vs Kassius Ohno for the title next week. I cannot think of any match I want to see less. Fucking hell Dusty! Why would you think that was a good idea? Bugger.


Seth's a shit wrestler unless someone's leading him by the nose, and Ohno ain't going to be doing that. I hated Rollins vs Ambrose and this has potential to be even worse. Fucking hell.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Still in the middle of watching the show, but Husky (or Greg Wyatt now, I guess) is fantastic. Really good promo, like last week. The gimmick shouldn't work, but it really does thanks to him. Loving it so far. And on the subject of his match, I love Aiden English! His theme song is great, his Thespianism is even better and I think he has a lot of potential. Any theatre/arts mark is a friend of mine.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TankOfRate said:


> Still in the middle of watching the show, but Husky (or Greg Wyatt now, I guess) is fantastic. Really good promo, like last week. The gimmick shouldn't work, but it really does thanks to him. Loving it so far. And on the subject of his match, I love Aiden English! *His theme song is great*, his Thespianism is even better and I think he has a lot of potential. Any theatre/arts mark is a friend of mine.


He stole it from Trent Baretta.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TankOfRate said:


> Still in the middle of watching the show, but Husky (or Greg Wyatt now, I guess) is fantastic. Really good promo, like last week. The gimmick shouldn't work, but it really does thanks to him. Loving it so far. And on the subject of his match, I love Aiden English! His theme song is great, his Thespianism is even better and *I think he has a lot of potential*. Any theatre/arts mark is a friend of mine.


Belive me, I think Aiden knows how much potential he has, he even has his own internet show!


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Phil5991 said:


> Belive me, I think Aiden knows how much potential he has, he even has his own internet show!


Haha, I know, they're what primarily made me interested in him. Probably one of my favourites right now.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TankOfRate said:


> Haha, I know, they're what primarily made me interested in him. Probably one of my favourites right now.


Aiden like many others on FCW just need their chance to shine... 

Which should come sooner rather than later since most of FCW's upper midcard like Ambrose, Cesaro and Sandow and possibly more are headed to the main roster.

Also 



jrsbbq said:


> Tampa fans come join us Thursday night at FCW on Dale Mabry at 7 for a 3 hour TV taping


3 Hours of FCW might be more entertaining than 3 hours of RAW!


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Phil5991 said:


> Aiden like many others on FCW just need their chance to shine...
> 
> Which should come sooner rather than later since most of FCW's upper midcard like Ambrose, Cesaro and Sandow and possibly more are headed to the main roster.


I'm really looking forward to that! Loving that Ambrose, Cesaro, Sandow, other top FCW guys are moving up, but it's going to be fun to see who steps up to fill those spots. *roots for Aiden*


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Phil5991 said:


> Aiden like many others on FCW just need their chance to shine...
> 
> Which should come sooner rather than later since most of FCW's upper midcard like Ambrose, Cesaro and Sandow and possibly more are headed to the main roster.


One thing you learn very quickly from watching FCW is that it doesn't take very long for someone to be made a star in FCW. Cannon came from fucking nowhere to get monsterous heat, for example, the moment Gabriel got over with the crowd was caught on camera and Bo wasn't exactly high on the card until Kruger put him over in his last televised match before getting neck surgury. The set of tapings after that match he was a viable contender to the FCW title



> 3 Hours of FCW might be more entertaining than 3 hours of RAW!


Possibly. Depends how slick the FCW production is and what the atmosphere in the FCW Arena is like.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Is Leo Kruger still touring and doing dark matches? I haven't heard much of him for the past month or so.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



ShyBiSkye said:


> Is Leo Kruger still touring and doing dark matches? I haven't heard much of him for the past month or so.


He was aroung 'Mania time. He might have been taken off so that the three that WWE are calling up at this time can get some warmup matches.


----------



## Phuz

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TankOfRate said:


> Still in the middle of watching the show, but Husky (or Greg Wyatt now, I guess) is fantastic. Really good promo, like last week. The gimmick shouldn't work, but it really does thanks to him. Loving it so far. And on the subject of his match, I love Aiden English! His theme song is great, his Thespianism is even better and I think he has a lot of potential. Any theatre/arts mark is a friend of mine.


I agree, that promo was excellent. Hopefully this gimmick sticks and he can make it back to the main roster.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Good show this week  still kinda like O'Brian's taunt before he hits his finisher, it's different XD looking forward to much more Ascension in the comming weeks/months. Also looking forward to Adam Mercer's debut, Aiden English being on TV more and the progress of Wyatt's new character.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Now that Sandow, Cesaro, and Ambrose are being called up I need some new FCW favorites. Bray Wyatt will be at the top of that list for sure, but I need to see more of the newer guys.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

are the weekly show uploaded online anywhere?


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



wkdsoul said:


> are the weekly show uploaded online anywhere?


http://www.youtube.com/user/xHDTV01x


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Weak show this time around. Every match bar the main event was a squash and the ME was neither good enough to be worth watching or bad enough to laugh at. It was just a spotfest by two overrated twats. I am *done* with Seth Rollins and Kassius Ohno. I'm just going to skip their stuff from now on.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> Weak show this time around. Every match bar the main event was a squash and the ME was neither good enough to be worth watching or bad enough to laugh at. It was just a spotfest by two overrated twats. I am *done* with Seth Rollins and Kassius Ohno. I'm just going to skip their stuff from now on.


Why? Rollins has great matches.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> Weak show this time around. Every match bar the main event was a squash and the ME was neither good enough to be worth watching or bad enough to laugh at. It was just a spotfest by two overrated twats. I am *done* with Seth Rollins and Kassius Ohno. I'm just going to skip their stuff from now on.


Your terrible.. You call non-stop mat wrestling a spotfest fpalm.. Dude just.. fpalm


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

i thought rollins vs Kssius was really good!
i don't get all the hate for those two from a certain member here!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Neither Rollins or Ohno are from South Africa so the match sucked.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Beatles123 said:


> Why? Rollins has great matches.


When he's in the ring with people willing and able to carry the shit out of him, yeah he has good matches. However, he's finished with Kruger, Sandow's going up, Cesaro's going up (and may enable Rollins to be a tit anyway), Victor's not MEing any time soon, and Steamboat has his own title so won't be working with Rollins. That's pretty much the full list of people who have the ability to keep the twat in line. Every other potential MEer is either limited by their style and ability (Bo and Langston) or size (Husky/Wyatt), never demonstrated anything good when not being carried (Dalton), produced a trio of shit matches with Rollins (Ambrose), or busy feuding with someone else (Bronson/Ambrose). Which pretty much puts Rollins where Kruger was 6 months ago, only without the latter's ability to put on good matches with near damn anyone or cut a decent promo. Oh goodie.



THANOS said:


> Your terrible.. You call non-stop mat wrestling a spotfest fpalm.. Dude just.. fpalm


1) You evidently don't know what a spotfest is if you think pseudotechnical matches can't be spotfests.
2) What match were you watching? Because having such well thought out exchanges as trading missed suicide dives is the *epitome* of mat wrestling
3) Ellipses have three dots not 2
4) Call me when Ohno has a match when he doesn't botch kicking out. Which he did three times in that match.



the fox said:


> i thought rollins vs Kssius was really good!
> i don't get all the hate for those two from a certain member here!


Your taste in wrestling is poor then.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Neither Rollins or Ohno are from South Africa so the match sucked.


No, the match sucked because Rollins is shit and can't put on a good match unless he's being led by the nose and Ohno isn't nearly good enough to do that.

Also, the vast majority of South African wrestlers I've seen are fucking terrible.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

It was a spotfest. I'd certainly be okay with calling it one. The only spot that I enjoyed was the suicide dive one and the finish, although a finish like that felt like it could have been saved for a match that meant something. They just ended up trading finishers, I'd have been perfectly happy with it ending on the first Avada Kevadra. Commentary spent the whole night bigging up that "Ohno Blade" and it couldn't put Rollins away even after the initial rolling elbow. They chain wrestled for too long in the start, it got boring. It meant nothing either, it was just there. There was no signs of it being about oneupsmanship, no little shows of character from either man. Just chain wrestling for the sake of looking pretty.

I liked Ohno's control segment, okay match even if I kinda expected more. Show as a whole was lacklustre. Not terrible. Steamboat/Cesaro next week should be highly enjoyable if their first two matches are anything to go by.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> When he's in the ring with people willing and able to carry the shit out of him, yeah he has good matches. However, he's finished with Kruger, Sandow's going up, Cesaro's going up (and may enable Rollins to be a tit anyway), Victor's not MEing any time soon, and Steamboat has his own title so won't be working with Rollins. That's pretty much the full list of people who have the ability to keep the twat in line. Every other potential MEer is either limited by their style and ability (Bo and Langston) or size (Husky/Wyatt), never demonstrated anything good when not being carried (Dalton), produced a trio of shit matches with Rollins (Ambrose), or busy feuding with someone else (Bronson/Ambrose). Which pretty much puts Rollins where Kruger was 6 months ago, only without the latter's ability to put on good matches with near damn anyone or cut a decent promo. Oh goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You evidently don't know what a spotfest is if you think pseudotechnical matches can't be spotfests.
> 2) What match were you watching? Because having such well thought out exchanges as trading missed suicide dives is the *epitome* of mat wrestling
> 3) Ellipses have three dots not 2
> 4) Call me when Ohno has a match when he doesn't botch kicking out. Which he did three times in that match.
> 
> 
> 
> Your taste in wrestling is poor then.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the match sucked because Rollins is shit and can't put on a good match unless he's being led by the nose and Ohno isn't nearly good enough to do that.
> 
> Also, the vast majority of South African wrestlers I've seen are fucking terrible.


I know you don't like Rollins, but to say he get's carried in matches is just stupid. The man is a talented wrestler and people in the WWE recognize that talent, even if you can't.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



PacoAwesome said:


> I know you don't like Rollins, but to say he get's carried in matches is just stupid. The man is a talented wrestler and people in the WWE recognize that talent, even if you can't.


It's not stupid, it's the truth. Up until he faced Ambrose I thought the same thing. And then I released that how much of a twat in the ring he really is. FCW went out of their way to make him look good in his time there so far. He's wrestled a very few matches that were less than 10 minutes since he arrived (because he's used to working longer matches), worked with pretty much nobody but the best guys there since he arrived (they're the ones who can drag him by the nose to a decent match) and generally had his weaknesses well hidden by the bookers. 

Without someone who can guide him through a match by the nose and take care of the psychology and storytelling, he puts shit matches. That's what happened repeatedly with Ambrose, that's what happened with Ohno, and it will continue to happen until the fucker gets fired or learns how to work.


----------



## Green

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> It's not stupid, it's the truth. Up until he faced Ambrose I thought the same thing. And then I released that how much of a twat in the ring he really is. FCW went out of their way to make him look good in his time there so far. He's wrestled a very few matches that were less than 10 minutes since he arrived (because he's used to working longer matches), worked with pretty much nobody but the best guys there since he arrived (they're the ones who can drag him by the nose to a decent match) and generally had his weaknesses well hidden by the bookers.
> 
> Without someone who can guide him through a match by the nose and take care of the psychology and storytelling, he puts shit matches. That's what happened repeatedly with Ambrose, that's what happened with Ohno, and it will continue to happen until the fucker gets fired or learns how to work.


Rollins displays plenty of psychology. You are mistaking a wrestler who utilises a ton of spots as a spot-monkey. Its possible to be both a spotty wrestler and utilise psychology well.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> Without someone who can guide him through a match by the nose and take care of the psychology and storytelling, he puts shit matches.


We have a large enough body of work to declare this a fact. But that's not to say he can't contribute to the WWE product. He connects well with the crowd, and has the physical charisma to get by in matches. I think as long as you stick him with a good worker, he'll give you good matches on the big stage. 

And if he could talk even a little bit, I'd say bring him up and let him learn working with guys who can teach him in the ring. It's a shame he just doesn't understand what a wrestling promo is supposed to sound like. That's not even being picky... He's just no good at all.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> Your taste in wrestling is poor then.



lol, you're a twat.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> It's not stupid, it's the truth. Up until he faced Ambrose I thought the same thing. And then I released that how much of a twat in the ring he really is. FCW went out of their way to make him look good in his time there so far. He's wrestled a very few matches that were less than 10 minutes since he arrived (because he's used to working longer matches), worked with pretty much nobody but the best guys there since he arrived (they're the ones who can drag him by the nose to a decent match) and generally had his weaknesses well hidden by the bookers.
> 
> Without someone who can guide him through a match by the nose and take care of the psychology and storytelling, he puts shit matches. That's what happened repeatedly with Ambrose, that's what happened with Ohno, and it will continue to happen until the fucker gets fired or learns how to work.



He is no Ambrose, Cesaro, or Ohno. I will give you that, even though you hardly were able to explain that. In any case of the matter, I think it's reasonable to say that Rollins can definitely work a solid match with just about anyone on NXT for sure, and practically half of the Raw/Smackdown rosters combined. Give it a rest, you are making me yawn.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



green25814 said:


> Rollins displays plenty of psychology. You are mistaking a wrestler who utilises a ton of spots as a spot-monkey. Its possible to be both a spotty wrestler and utilise psychology well.


Yes and no. Yes it's possible to utilise a lot of spots and not be a spot monkey (case and point I mark for Justin Gabriel and my name derives from Kota Ibushi (though he's pretty much the spottiest of spotmonkeys)) but Rollins isn't one of the guys who does so. Look at how long he sells for once he takes over. Look at how he doesn't even attempt to tell a story with anyone but those guys. FCW have done a great job at covering up how shit he is in the ring, but they aren't boing to be able to do that for much longer. Kruger's done with him and is going to put over Leakee. Sandow's done with FCW. Steamboat's not a title contender. Victor's not a title contender and his next match is against someone whose matches suck when you don't work around what he's really good at, which Seth won't.



Stanford said:


> We have a large enough body of work to declare this a fact. But that's not to say he can't contribute to the WWE product. He connects well with the crowd, and has the physical charisma to get by in matches. I think as long as you stick him with a good worker, he'll give you good matches on the big stage.


Thing is though, Seth would be completely dependent on his opponents and eventually he's going to be wrestling someone who can not, or will not carry him to a good match. Seth is just like any other bad worker. Not worth the money if you're only going to have him wrestle.



> And if he could talk even a little bit, I'd say bring him up and let him learn working with guys who can teach him in the ring. It's a shame he just doesn't understand what a wrestling promo is supposed to sound like. That's not even being picky... He's just no good at all.


He's spent about 2 years in FCW working in the ring with guys who have between 10 (Hunico) and 24 (Steamboat jr, technically) years of experience in the business, with guys like Ricky Steamboat backstage to give feedback. If he's learned nothing in that environment why would I believe he'd do any better in the big leagues?



Stanford said:


> lol, you're a twat.


You're only realising this now?



truk83 said:


> He is no Ambrose, Cesaro, or Ohno. I will give you that, even though you hardly were able to explain that. In any case of the matter, I think it's reasonable to say that Rollins can definitely work a solid match with just about anyone on NXT for sure, and practically half of the Raw/Smackdown rosters combined. Give it a rest, you are making me yawn.


He most certainly is on the same level as Ohno, utter crap. He was never on Ambrose's level as a tallent, because while I initially thought Ambrose was worse in the ring he demolished him on the mic and then proved me wrong after their three godawful matches. Cesaro hasn't missed a step since he arrived, and has been continually improving his act. But yeah, two out of three right ain't bad.

As for the whole most of the roster could put on a good match with him, no shit. Most of the roster have the talent to carry the ass. That's why they're on Raw/SD and not in FCW. But when you're dependent on your opponent to carry you, talk for you and justify your own hype, eventually he's going to wrestle someone in the half that can't or won't carry him. And then there's the whole working considerably shorter matches thing that'll be an issue seeing as he's worked about five since he arrived in FCW.


----------



## Green

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

So did anyone see that Adam Mercer debut promo? I honestly want to see that in wwe, if only to see Pyro's epic reaction. Would be hilarious :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



green25814 said:


> So did anyone see that Adam Mercer debut promo? I honestly want to see that in wwe, if only to see Pyro's epic reaction. Would be hilarious :lmao


Lol, I want somebody to link Pyro that promo. Anyways he was basically a more monotone Orton. Not a good debut promo.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Where can i catch the FCW show online?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Youtube.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> Youtube.


Yh i could only find individual matches on there i'll have another butchers for the full show


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



wkdsoul said:


> Yh i could only find individual matches on there i'll have another butchers for the full show


Took me all of two minutes to find.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I thought by now that Bashing Bulgarian/Alexander Rusev would be dominating FCW. I guess he hasn't found his comfort zone yet.

FCW has some interesting talents with unique looks. Corey Graves, Brad Maddox, Leakee, Aiden English, Adam Mercer, Xavier Woods, Seth Rollins, Leo Kruger & Richie Steamboat will make it to the roster someday.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Anyone else really like Kassius Ohnos entrance music, easily the best I have heard in a while. Better than most on the main roster. It would really sound much better over large arena surround sound speakers. Everything about Kassius has been more than stellar. Give him some more time down in FCW, and this man has nothing other than a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



JoseBxNYC said:


> *I thought by now that Bashing Bulgarian/Alexander Rusev would be dominating FCW. I guess he hasn't found his comfort zone yet.*
> 
> FCW has some interesting talents with unique looks. Corey Graves, Brad Maddox, Leakee, Aiden English, Adam Mercer, Xavier Woods, Seth Rollins, Leo Kruger & Richie Steamboat will make it to the roster someday.


Also, he's not very good.



truk83 said:


> Anyone else really like Kassius Ohnos entrance music, easily the best I have heard in a while. Better than most on the main roster. It would really sound much better over large arena surround sound speakers. Everything about Kassius has been more than stellar. Give him some more time down in FCW, and this man has nothing other than a bright future ahead of him.


His theme is better than he is.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

The fact that Alexander Rusev is billed from a unique country, Bulgaria, is going to work in his favor. Vince wants wrestlers from every country on the globe to increase their international appeal. He'll be on roster soon enough.

FCW's roster overall is great and a lot of them are ready to be called up within the next six months.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

However, he can't seem to string two tapings together, which suggests he'd fall apart on the road.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



CaptainObvious said:


> The fact that Alexander Rusev is billed from a unique country, Bulgaria, is going to work in his favor. Vince wants wrestlers from every country on the globe to increase their international appeal. He'll be on roster soon enough.
> 
> FCW's roster overall is great and a lot of them are ready to be called up within the next six months.


By the time he makes it to the main roster Bulgaria will have become part of the Soviet Union once again.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ohno's theme is awesome. WTF did Rollins do to his hair?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Went to Alex Shelley's barber.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> Went to Alex Shelley's barber.


 Who do you actually like in FCW? You are constantly bashing some of the best known wrestlers that they have like Steamboat, Ohno, and Ambrose etc. You have that right obviously, just curious to see who you actually find to be talented. Please, do share your thoughts.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



truk83 said:


> Who do you actually like in FCW? You are constantly bashing some of the best known wrestlers that they have like Steamboat, Ohno, and Ambrose etc. You have that right obviously, just curious to see who you actually find to be talented. Please, do share your thoughts.


Leo Kruger. Because he's South African.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



truk83 said:


> Who do you actually like in FCW? You are constantly bashing some of the best known wrestlers that they have like Steamboat, Ohno, and Ambrose etc. You have that right obviously, just curious to see who you actually find to be talented. Please, do share your thoughts.


I like Steamboat and Ambrose. Steamboat's lack of charisma is a valid criticism. As for who I like well here's the list: (going by the FCW roster page)

Bo
Brad
Briley
Conor (As Ascension)
Corey
Sandow
Ambrose
Husky
Carter
Bronson
Cameron
Leakee (somewhat)
Kruger
Rodgers
Steamboat
Victor
Paige
Sofia Cortez
Raquel Diaz

And for the record, most of the guys not on the list I don't dislike. I'm just meh on them. The number of wrestlers I actively dislike can be counted on the fingers of one hand. Seth and Ohno are two of them.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Leo Kruger. Because he's South African.


No. I like Leo Kruger because he's that damn good. Shut the fuck up. Because you're a dumbass.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> I like Steamboat and Ambrose. Steamboat's lack of charisma is a valid criticism. As for who I like well here's the list: (going by the FCW roster page)
> 
> Bo
> Brad
> Briley
> Conor (As Ascension)
> Corey
> Sandow
> Ambrose
> Husky
> Carter
> Bronson
> Cameron
> Leakee (somewhat)
> Kruger
> Rodgers
> Steamboat
> Victor
> Paige
> Sofia Cortez
> Raquel Diaz
> 
> And for the record, most of the guys not on the list I don't dislike. I'm just meh on them. The number of wrestlers I actively dislike can be counted on the fingers of one hand. Seth and Ohno are two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No. I like Leo Kruger because he's that damn good. Shut the fuck up. Because you're a dumbass.


 Hopefully, you are being honest, and not just trolling. In any case I think much of the talent that the WWE has not developed is far better than what they have developed.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



truk83 said:


> Hopefully, you are being honest, and not just trolling. In any case I think much of the talent that the WWE has not developed is far better than what they have developed.


...Why would I be trolling? Hell if I wasn't being honest why would I admit to liking Nick Rodgers? I think Seth Rollins sucks because Dean Ambrose exposed him as a hack and he's done *nothing* to redeem himself. I think Ohno sucks because well three shit matches and failure to kick out of pinfalls in each of them is an impressive amount of fail.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> ...Why would I be trolling? Hell if I wasn't being honest why would I admit to liking Nick Rodgers? I think Seth Rollins sucks because Dean Ambrose exposed him as a hack and he's done *nothing* to redeem himself. I think Ohno sucks because well three shit matches and failure to kick out of pinfalls in each of them is an impressive amount of fail.


 I happen to like Nick Rodgers myself especially with the beard, but I can't stand his attire. Rodgers has a presence about himself, and I think he could be called up sooner than later to at least NXT. I didn't know anything of Ambrose exposing Rollins as a "Hack", please enlighten me. The Ohno situation we will just have to disagree on, but I will say this. It was on this forum that I posted a thread about how overrated I thought Chris Hero was, and then I got "schooled" on that matter, and have been a fan of his ever since. I just didn't see what was so special about Chris Hero until I started to follow his career. However, I still can't stand Mike Quackenbush to this day, and still don't see the talent that everyone thinks he has. What says you?:cool2


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Kotre said:


> I like Steamboat and Ambrose. Steamboat's lack of charisma is a valid criticism. As for who I like well here's the list: (going by the FCW roster page)
> 
> Bo
> Brad
> Briley
> Conor (As Ascension)
> Corey
> Sandow
> Ambrose
> Husky
> Carter
> Bronson
> Cameron
> Leakee (somewhat)
> Kruger
> Rodgers
> Steamboat
> Victor
> Paige
> Sofia Cortez
> Raquel Diaz


That's a good list. I'm not really a Bo fan, mostly because he might have the worst spear ever. He's got talent otherwise. 
I also kind of like Big E, mainly because he moves pretty well for a guy his size. Not really much of a character though.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Eh, his old finisher was cool (double underhook sitout gourdbuster called the Bodazzle) but with hindsight I wish he'd started spearing earlier (Leo Kruger took the move with a broken freaking neck). I like Bo because he's just so good at being a babyface if his opponent knows how to feed his comeback, which most do.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

New episode time.

We open to shots of the YES!ing crowd from a new camera angle. The crowd are told to welcome JR who's going to be on commentary tonight. Only Regal seems to be out there which is a good thing for the commentary tonight. Wasting no time Dalton's music hits before JR's even sat down. He's accompanied to the ring by Jason Jordan for out opening tag match against Kruger (in some new ring gear) and Brad Maddox.

*Tag Team Match: Mike Dalton and Jason Jordan vs Leo Kruger and Brad Maddox*

Kruger and Jordan start us off, which is a good thing for him and us because Kruger is will probably do a better job of making him look good than Maddox could. Jordan wrenches the arm and quickly tags out to Dalton who continues on that limb. Another quick tag to Jordan. One more quick tag to Dalton. Kruger tries to escape, taking Dalotnto the ground. Rollthrough by Dalton gets Kruger into a grounded hammerlock. Ktuger though makes it back to his corner, hits some elbows and tags out after a cheap shot by Maddox. Russian Legsweep floated over into a cover gets one. With Dalton on his back Maddox lays some very unconvincing strikes to Dalton (go watch Brock Lesnar and see how it's done, kid) until he's forced off by the ref. Kruger back in and headbuts Dalton's lower back kidneys followed up with his trademark snap suplex which gets two. Choke on the second rope gets broken up on 4, and Maddox sneaks in a kick to the head while the ref's talking to Leo.

Maddox back in and grabs a rear chinlock to a seated Dalton. The "Blonde Stallion" fights to his feet and trades blows with Maddox, and seemingly gets the best of it hitting an enzuigiri to allow him to get the hot tag. Clotheslines to both heels. Gourdbuster to Maddox, followed up with a running walking blockbuster. Pin broken up by Kruger at two, but gets taken out by Dalton afterwards. The newbie looks at the action as it unfolds, allowing Maddox to hit a twisting jumping complete shot for the win.

*Winners: Brad Maddox and Leo Kruger via pinfall* Certainly not bad. Slow at times, especially when Maddox was in the ring and Jordan is just not good at this stage (though he's thankfully absent for most of the match). He's athletic, you can tell, but he has no clue how to use that effectively and just seems awkward because of it. Maddox too isn't great in the ring but justifies his existence with his charisma and punchability. The match would have been stronger if it was a singles match without Jordan or Maddox but even so this was fine. Good commentary too. *C*

In a nice touch, Kruger continues to sell the arm on his way backstage while Regal and Ross talk up Maddox's guile. Divas triple threat's up next.

Raquel is coming out first, odd considering she's the champ. She also gets no reaction but c'mon it's a divas match at the third episode of the taping. What do you expect? Before getting into the ring she makes sure to admire her reflection in the belt (I like that, it's those kind of things that get over her vain glory obsessed gimmick). Regal talks about his long history with Raquel and how he likes the changes she's made to be a wonderful diva. Audrey comes next. Nothing out of her except poses and short short. Paige (accompanied by Sofia Cortez who makes sure to mouth off to the camera. Again, smart work) and her incredibly undiva like theme rounds out the trio. The two make a slightly gimmicked entrance to the ring. and the match can get underway.

*Triple threat Divas match: Raquel Diaz vs Audrey Marie vs Paige*

Cagey start from all three, and Raquel pretty much runs out of the ring leaving Paige and Audrey to start out. Kick to the midsection drops Audrey to her knees, but stopping to scream rather then maintain the attack allows Audrey to get up and grab the arm to apply a hammerlock. She switches to a headlock. Pushed off by the Brit she bounces off the rope, and reverses an attempted back body drop into a sunset flip which is broken up by Diaz. Odd double headlock spot (Raquel headlocks Audrey but then gets headlocked by Paige) gets broken by elbows from the headlocked parties. Paige dropped with a clothesline by Audrey who takes a weak and poorly done hiptoss from Raquel. Elbowdrop from paige (and another scream) that gets a rise out of the dead crowd. The heels work together to beat on Audrey. Regal and Ross talk about Klondike Kate training Paige as a double team spot backfires, causing Diaz to eat a knee and a drop from apron to the ground. Rollup by Audrey gets two. Hard Irish whip by Paige sends Audrey to her ass in the corner (another scream gets another reaction from the audience). Stomps in the corner get broken up by Raquel asking what the fuck happened (Paige tells her to back off) Paige ducks a clothesline by Audrey but Raquel doesn't. Pin's broken up by the Brit. Audrey's sent shoulder first into the ringpost and after a "don't push me" battle Raquel hits the Gory bomb. Sofia who was on the apron distracting the ref (for some reason) eventually hops down as the move hits. Pin broken up by Audrey. Paige goes over to the ropes and speaks to Sofia while Raquel goes for the three amigos. After the second Paige pins her before she can roll to her feet. That was a pretty darn good finish. Another scream to celebrate gets *another* solid (for a diva) reaction. Sofia gives her fellow anti-diva a hug.

*Winner: Paige via pinfall* Another solid match and Paige was really good here. The action wasn't much to speak of, but it's three divas with only one having more than 18 months experience but it was solid. Paige was the star of the show though, as she was actually able to get reactions in the ring which none of the others could. *B *(for a diva's match)

Next up is the half hour FCW 15 match. I'll be honest, I liked the FCW half hour multifall match much better the first time at the tail end of 2009. Regal and Ross talk up the main event followed by an awesome video package that hypes up the ME. 

Cesaro's out first to his warlike music (definitely better than his WWE Chelsea Dagger knockoff) and in something I really like he times his footsteps and artillery taunt to his music. Richie's got some new attire and now likes to climb the set on his way to the ring. Old school introductions eats up more time of the broadcast as we get ready to get underway. A few boos for Richie when he's announced. 

*30 minute match for the FCW 15 championship: Antonio Cesaro vs Richie Steamboat (c)*

Richie comes out the blocks fast, going for two pins in the first 15 seconds but barely gets 1 counts for both. Cesaro immediately slows down and rubs the ropes in the corner. Steamboat continues his offense with a springboard armdrag sending Cesaro across the ring. Hasn't done for quite a while always nice to see. Monkey flip gets two and he grabs an armbar, evidently deciding that making Cesaro fly isn't going to work. Richie keeps trying to work the arm, but Cesaro finds his way to the corners to force a break or fight out. The commentators talk up Cesaro's as an oldschool "catcher", spending time in the Swiss Special Forces and (in a shoutout to a Smackdown that hasn't taken place at the time of filming) on the Swiss Rugby team. Another failed pin and Cesaro gets Steamboat to the corner and lays on some chops. Steamboat reverses the situation though. Out of the corner Rishie whips Antonio before armdragging and barring him. Cesaro wrestles his way out and Richie into an overhead wristlock. Rishie reverses into a writslock and flips Cesaro to his back to relieve the pressure, before dropping the leg on the limb. We're 4 minutes in and this has been non stop action so far. Another cover gets 1. Back to their feet and Cesaro lays on some stiff strikes to Richie in the corner but eventually gets hiptossed for his troubles. More armwork from Steamboat doesn't get him a fall. Cesaro goes for a rollup, but Steamboat Rolls through getting the first fall.

*Richie Steamboat 1 - Antonio Cesaro 0*

Cesaro is sent to the outside, and Steamboat imediately goes for a slingshot plancha. Back into the ring Steamboat maintains his dominance, using his speed to prevent Cesaro from strining more than a couple of moves together. Cesaro tries using his size to his advantage, but it's not working well with Steamboat reversing a hiptoss into a backslide for a nearfall after some hard strikes in the corner. Hard forearm to the kidnesy of a rebounding Steamboat followed by a back suplex gets two as we head to a break.

Ans we're back at the 18:20 mark, during the break Cesaro got a fall which we are shown. It was after a sick boot to the head of Richie draped over the top rope. He tries to kick out but to no avail

*Richie Steamboat 1 - Antonio Cesaro 1*

Richie hits a suplex and both men sell fatigue. Richie goes for a pin. The two trade shots with Steamboat getting the best of it. However, Cesaro sends Richie for a big fall out of the corner slamming into the steel steps as he plummets. Cesaro retrieves him, which Regal criticises. Pin gets two. Floatover gets another two. Cesaro stays in control, working over Steamboat with slightly odd holds. Gutwrench suplex gets two.

Steamboat fights his way out of a modified abdominal stretch, hitting a back suplex to buy him some time. Steamboat runs into a pair of elbow strikes from Cesaro who goes for a pin with his feet on the ropes. Doesn't work though. Cesaro maintains his advantage until a double leg takedown and mounted strikes by Steamboat turns the tables. Both men throw clotheslines, but only Richie hits the decks which was only good for a nearfall for Cesaro. More punishing holds from Cesaro, until Richie gets his second wind. Richie hits some stikes and heads to the top. Cross body off the top, but Cesaro rolls through and gets the three count with a handful of tights.

*Richie Steamboat 1 - Antonio Cesaro 2*

Steamboat picks up the pace again and counters an attempted back suplex by landing on his feet. However a running crossbody attempt fails as we head to a break. We're back at 8:15 mark with Richie in a hold from Cesaro. He fights to his feet and escapes the Gotch Style Neutraliser with a back body drop. Two European uppercuts get nearfalls for Cesaro as Richie seems to have no answers. Scratc that, third European uppercut countered into a backslide for two. A running uppercut gets no answer though. However, Steamboat's able to roll him up with an inside cradle to level things up.

*Richie Steamboat 2 - Antonio Cesaro 2*

Cesaro immediately goes on an offensive flurry, but Steamboat's stepping it up as well. Steamboat goes up top again, this time for an axehandle/chop which gets a nearfall. Wraparound clothesline gets two. Neckbreaker countered, strike from Cesaro dodged, dropkick by Steamboat connects. Nearfall. Cesaro eats a pair of boots from Richie in the corner. He goes up top. Moonsault misses, Gotch Style Neutraliser... NEARFALL! Looks to go for the Riccola bomb but can't get him up. Steamboat missed the superkick and takes a hard lariat for another nearfall. Cesaro gets a trio of rolling gutwrench suplexes for a nearfall. Riccola bomb countered into a sunset flip for two. Savate kick gets tyhree with five seconds remaining. The match is elementary after that.

*Richie Steamboat wins 3-2 to retain the FCW Jack Brisco 15 championship* Good match here. No missteps and highlighted by damn fine commentary (which was constant throughout the night). Just watch it. *B*

*Recommended Viewing:*

The entire episode honestly. None of the matches are bad and the commentary was just great all night. There's nothing great tonight (The FCW 15 match is darn good though) but there's nothing you'll regret watching.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Honestly I didn't think the Steamboat/Cesaro match was that good. It always bugs me when they get pinned following moves that in normal matches are always 2 counts. Steamboat gets pinned following a simple kick to head when he's only been wrestling for 8 minutes or so and then, almost at the 30 minute mark he kicks out of Cesaro's finisher. That type of logic always bothers me.

I don't think Steamboat is going to have much of a future in WWE when his moveset is 80% arm drags and he doesn't have much more to offer other than his ring work.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Tony Tornado said:


> Honestly I didn't think the Steamboat/Cesaro match was that good. It always bugs me when they get pinned following moves that in normal matches are always 2 counts. Steamboat gets pinned following a simple kick to head when he's only been wrestling for 8 minutes or so and then, almost at the 30 minute mark he kicks out of Cesaro's finisher. That type of logic always bothers me.
> 
> I don't think Steamboat is going to have much of a future in WWE when his moveset is 80% arm drags and he doesn't have much more to offer other than his ring work.


Eh I liked it, so sue me. You have a point about the falls though. I gave the kick and kickout it a pass though because, well a kick to the head is going to put someone down and kicking out of finishers is a cheap but effective way to put someone over. I enjoyed watching it and the commentary added to the match which probably added to my ranking.

As for Steamboat, you are 100% correct. That's why I want him to stay in FCW until he discovers a personality or becomes a much better worker. I like him in the ring but without a personality you're going nowhere in WWE.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

They tried to get too cute by making the Steamboat/Cesaro match too long. Ultimately, it just made it drag at times. I enjoyed their previous match more. Steamboat really does do too many arm drags. My favorite part of the match was the rolling trifecta of Cesaro gutwrench suplexes. Good stuff. 

FCW was full of creative pinfalls this week.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TheSupremeForce said:


> They tried to get too cute by making the Steamboat/Cesaro match too long. Ultimately, it just made it drag at times. I enjoyed their previous match more. Steamboat really does do too many arm drags. My favorite part of the match was the rolling trifecta of Cesaro gutwrench suplexes. Good stuff.


You've got a good point there. Richie's a lot better in shorter matches than that because he's at his best when he's picking up the pace with his non-armbar based offense. And yeah, I liked this match more in 2010 when Gabriel and Slater had it. Different number of pinfalls, same story and result. Helps that Gabriel's a much better wrestler than Steamboat on that front.



> FCW was full of creative pinfalls this week.


Yes. Yes it was.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TheSupremeForce said:


> They tried to get too cute by making the Steamboat/Cesaro match too long. Ultimately, it just made it drag at times. I enjoyed their previous match more. Steamboat really does do too many arm drags. My favorite part of the match was the rolling trifecta of Cesaro gutwrench suplexes. Good stuff.
> 
> FCW was full of creative pinfalls this week.


 Yes, his father did as well. It must be what they want from him down in FCW. He does have a wider move set, but I'm not certain why we don't see more. He has more potential in the ring than his father ever had. The man has been in the business less than five years. Looking very good thus far.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Did they not show FCW this past Sunday?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I've heard there were technical difficulties. It's airing tonight at 11, local time.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Hopefully it's on youtube by tomorrow or Saturday then.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

It's in the media section if you still can't find it on youtube.


Good episode, Ohno had his best match (probably helps it was vs Cesaro) but it was still only okay-good. I can see why people have issues with his kickouts, its a minor thing but it really did irk me the more the match went on. I really liked the Brad Maddox promo and his new character (is it new? first time i recall seeing anything like this) seems interesting, so a Steamboat/Maddox feud has my interest. Loved the Bray Wyatt promo/match too. Husky is gold in this new character.

Steamboat/Victor was a good match and same for Kruger/Rotundo, not surprisingly from those too. Kruger I really do feel is ready for a callup but with Cesaro/Sandow and Ambrose soon coming up I wonder if he might be better waiting. Very good episode overall, all the matches are worth catching imo.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

No detailed review from me. I have exams to revise for and taking hours to finish the damn episode (I write the review while I watch the show, pausing it as I do so) isn't viable. but my thoughts:


Rosso and Saxton suck as commentators. Saxton has been shit since Barrett left the table, Russo was never good.
I watched the first 5 minutes of Cesaro vs Ohno, then got bored and skipped it.
UPDATE: Bray Wyatt is still awesome. That is all.
Brad's promo was something different than we'd normally see out of him. Since his feud with Richie last year he's been a goofball heel extraordinaire. But this promo was tinged with an almost unhinged level of seriousness that was quite a contrast to that
Richie vs Rick was solid (shocker). I really like the trio's entrance gimmick. and both men are as skilled in the ring as they are uncharismatic.
Richie took and sold Sofia's Huricanrana like a champ. Good on him for agreeing to do it.
Bo vs Kruger was, as you'd expect from them, good. It was *far* from the quality of their first match but the psychology was good and the two simply gel well. I think it could have done with more time (they pretty much had 10 minutes plus the ad-break) as the finish was abrupt, but it was still good stuff.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Brad has that smallish heel persona down. He's smarmy and an instigator, I really think he's got a chance if they use him right. Seems like the type of heel who can stay over and never win a clean match.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ohno vs Cesaro was hurt by the fans not knowing who to cheer for. This match would have been much bigger in an indie near you. 

Bray Walker was better last appearance. I don't like playing the music over his mic work either. Complete squash match. 

Jake Carter and Corey Graves don't fit as a tandem to me. Graves could do much better than Carter as a partner, who always seems to have a happy go lucky look on his face. Maybe I just think Carter should be more a chip off the old block than a generic pretty boy. 

So was Maddox purposefully ripping off Dean Ambrose or was he just trying to rip off Ledger's Joker? 

I like the bandito bandana on Sophia - that should become her trademark. Rick Victor had a better look as Apoc back in the indies and OVW. Solid, unspectacular match. Richie will need a manager or valet when he debuts.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****






Here's Sunday's show for those interested! 

Stuff to watch:

- Ohno vs Cesaro
- Bray Wyatt's promo/match
- Krugar vs Bo


----------



## Green

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Maddox was blatantly copying Ambrose's promo style, pretty funny.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



green25814 said:


> Maddox was blatantly copying Ambrose's promo style, pretty funny.


Yes he was and that was a damn shame if you ask me, I pictured Brad as the next loudmouth heel of the WWE ala Kennedy or Miz, but trying to rip off Ambrose is just not going to work...


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



Phil5991 said:


> Yes he was and that was a damn shame if you ask me, I pictured Brad as the next loudmouth heel of the WWE ala Kennedy or Miz, but trying to rip off Ambrose is just not going to work...


Glad others noticed this as well. He was trying to copy Ambrose's mannerisms and voice inflections and it didn't work. Brad needs to find something that works for him.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Enjoyed the Cesaro/Ohno match, and thought it was shocking to hear the crowd behind Ohno already. Best match of the night, and the rest of the matches just came off as generic. It just goes to show how many miles ahead these two are than everyone else on the roster. Maddox is a solid star, with some height issues, and very little sense of direction. He belongs on the on main roster, and I think once he is there pairing him up with The Miz may make some sense. Otherwise he is another face in the crowd.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I actually enjoyed all of the matches, right up until the point where Bo predictably won with the world's softest hug. Couldn't they give him an out of nowhere finisher that he can actually do? Hitting an opponent with a feather pillow would look more devastating. Santino's "Cobra" has more impact.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****


















Really liked the match with Kassius and Cesaro.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



mpredrox said:


> Really liked the match with Kassius and Cesaro.


Yep, skipping that match was the best choice I made about wrestling this week.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

What will be the first episode airing on tv with the new set?


----------



## TasteOfVenom

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I'm digging the Ascension.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ascension needs more people/more tag matches too.

Best ascension moment was their first match when they were a team, and then one guy started stomping on the guy in the corner, then quickly tagged out and the other guy came in and continued the stomps. They continued that for like 30 straight seconds with like 5-6 tags in that span and dozens of stomps

That, along with the ascension members who aren't in the ring, random yelling/jumping up and down outside of the ring(acting like caged monsters or something lol)


----------



## TasteOfVenom

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I been watching some of their older stuff on youtube; who all is in it now?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

^Just Connor O'Brien and Kenneth Cameron.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Epico use to be in it.

Personally I like the Ancension but like I mentioned in the other thread they need scarier names.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



JoseBxNYC said:


> Epico use to be in it.
> 
> Personally I like the Ancension but like I mentioned in the other thread they need scarier names.


Paige would be a good addition.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



> Florida Championship Wrestling could be holding their final FCW TV taping Thursday in Tampa, according to FCW champion Tyler Black (Seth Rollins in WWE).
> 
> Rollins tweeted Wednesday, "With NXT moving in, tomorrow could very well be the last FCW TV Tapings ever. Rumor has it my greatest rivalry is getting renewed."
> 
> Two months ago reports surfaced that WWE was not planning to renew their FCW TV deal with Brighthouse Network in Florida. WWE has now switched gears to a re-branded NXT season, which currently does not have U.S. TV distribution.


 http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/339825647.php


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

FCW 5/20/12


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

5/27/2012






Briley Pierce and Colin Cassady painful attempt at playing New York Guido's at 26:58 was brutally bad.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Good couple of shows! Loved Ohno's promo on yesterday's show! Probably his best down there so far!


----------



## II-Rivers-II

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Bo's ring attire is hideous xD


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



II-Rivers-II said:


> Bo's ring attire is hideous xD


It's still better than his spear.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Rollins needs to stop doing that stupid dance, he looks retarded.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

All hardcore dancing is rediculous to be fair XD


----------



## stereo73

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I really liked Ohno's promo on Cesaro. It was nice to see him show some intensity and emotion on the mic and it was easily his best in FCW so far.

Edit- He needs to trim that beard though. It's starting to look a little 'Hobo-ish'


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Really good promo by Kassius


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ohno sounded much better actually having someone to talk about. 

The main event was pretty crap though. Bo and Rollins have no business being in the ring together.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



stereo73 said:


> I really liked Ohno's promo on Cesaro. It was nice to see him show some intensity and emotion on the mic and it was easily his best in FCW so far.
> 
> Edit- He needs to trim that beard though. It's starting to look a little 'Hobo-ish'


Agreed the Hobo beard has GOT to go when he comes up! He should go with this look..










If he hits the gym a little harder and puts on about 30 lbs of muscle to look Cesaro-size, he'll have the perfect look of a main-eventer!


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Do you guys know, who is FCW General Manager's little sidekick? Short, with glasses, wears stupid things.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TomasThunder619 said:


> Do you guys know, who is FCW General Manager's little sidekick? Short, with glasses, wears stupid things.


Rob Naylor.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rob Naylor.


YES! I soooo hate him. He annoys me.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****






Damn good show this week - the whole show is worth watching. 

Chris Russo is 100x better as ring announcer than any of the women they try in the role. He's crud as a PBP guy, but he could replace Lillian today and it would be an improvement. 

Kruger vs Jordan was solid - Kruger breaks out a new finisher which I think he needs. I don't think this one will stich though because it's too dangerous for the opponent taking the move. Mistimed and it could be an injury waiting to happen. Maybe just to a Rude Awakening - which is what I thought he was initially going for. 

Solid promo by Ambrose - as to be expected.

Bray Wyatt's promo's are top notch as well. Who writes these promo's? Is it the workers themselves - if it isn't Wyatt needs whoever is writing his to come up with him to the wwe when he's called up. No Eli this week. 

Kassius Ohno's promo was too short, but got his point across. 

Steamboat vs Rollins was very good - especially the last few minutes. It's a shame they only wrestle in front of 100 fans. In a bigger venue with fans getting hyped all these matches would come off 10x better.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

So William Regal Vs Ambrose is comfirmed for the final FCW its going to be a war.


----------



## The Panda Express

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Is it strange I look forward to FCW TV more so than Raw or Smackdown? You can tell it's being booked by people who actually have a mind for pro wrestling. Every single feud or angle is built around the premise of moving up the ladder towards the FCW championship or Jack Brisco 15 Championship, providing a sense of genuine competition.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



The Panda Express said:


> Is it strange I look forward to FCW TV more so than Raw or Smackdown? You can tell it's being booked by people who actually have a mind for pro wrestling. Every single feud or angle is built around the premise of moving up the ladder towards the FCW championship or Jack Brisco 15 Championship, providing a sense of genuine competition.


FCW has been consistently better than Raw and Smackdown for the better part of a year, so no, it's not strange. I felt the same way about the last six months of NXT until Vince castrated it.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ambrose vs. a wrestling bear. Book it, Dusty!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Holy Shit!! Bray Wyatt just quoted Glen Danzig in that promo TWICE!!! :mark: OMG!!!!!!! He's now my favourite wrestler!!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Good episode this week. Kruger getting an impact finisher is good and im getting more impressed by Jason Jordan each week in the ring, although I'm not sure what he's like on the mic.

I liked Cesaro on commentary, as it's an aspect he could do with working on. Ambrose and Wyatt cut good promos and I'd like to see Wyatt in more than just a squash match. Ohnos promo was too short for me to really say whether it was good or not, suppose it wasn't bad.

Rollins/Steamboat was enjoyable too, and if we get another Rollins/Ambrose match hopefully it's to the same level as their other encounters.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



The Panda Express said:


> Is it strange I look forward to FCW TV more so than Raw or Smackdown? You can tell it's being booked by people who actually have a mind for pro wrestling. Every single feud or angle is built around the premise of moving up the ladder towards the FCW championship or Jack Brisco 15 Championship, providing a sense of genuine competition.


FCW has been way more entertaining than any Raw or Smackdown they've had in a while


----------



## TheUMBRAE

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Am I the only one that enjoyed Cesaro and William Regal's commentary on FCW 6/10/12.


----------



## southerncross412

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TheUMBRAE said:


> Am I the only one that enjoyed Cesaro and William Regal's commentary on FCW 6/10/12.


Considering Cesaro didnt really talk much. probably. but I do enjoy Regal


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I loved the playfull little jabs between Regal and Cesaro XD it's kinda like their tweets to each other.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Oh FCW television. The only thing that's keeping me from fully drifting away from wrestling right now. Haven't watched the whole thing yet, but thoughts so far:

-I'm really loving the current FCW tag division, so to speak. I may be in the minority, but I really love Carter/Graves together. The whole filth parade thing is great; loving their bad-boy thing, especially with Regal's stories haha. I really like Dalton/Woods too. They're so much fun to watch. I would love for some of these teams to get onto television. Great match too.

-Audrey Marie is really growing on me. Shut up about ~models~. Considering how long she's been training for, she's really impressed me. Definitely on par with many of the rookie women's wrestlers on the indy scene, probably better than many I've seen with more experience/more experienced workers to guide them. She's a great babyface, I'm guessing that whole Mickie James influence plays a part there. I don't have to say much about Paige that we don't already know. Nineteen. NINETEEN. She's a really great worker, I can't wait to see how good she is say two, three years from now. She'll probably be down at FCW for a long time because of her age, but I really hope they don't drop the ball there. I enjoyed this match too. Some awkwardness here and there, but overall a fun watch. Can't wait for the Paige/Sofia match.

-Raquel is a gem. She's got a long way to go in the ring- as is to be expected- but she is really great character wise. She's one of the best there for taking the ball and running with it. Everything she's been given so far, she's worked to near perfection. Really pleased to see her do so well and I can't wait to see how she continues to evolve. She's actually got me interested in this whole ~Diva~ thing too. 

-Pretty good Rollins promo too. His best work is with Ambrose in the ring, so it's no surprise his best work on the mic is related to The Gawd. His wonderful little voice there can't be helped, but I hope he works on his promos. He could be a great talent and main player one day, it'd suck to see his promos bring him down. 

-I love the Very European announcing.

But yeah, all in all, FCW is great and pretty much the best weekly wrestling show at this point. How depressing. Great for FCW fans though. Can't believe it's almost over. I just hope they're able to begin airing the New Sail episodes as soon as possible.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Cesaro on commentary seems to grow by the week. Nice to see.

I really like the Dalton/Woods pairing. Very good happy go lucky babyface team with some good teamwork and I could see crowds getting behind them quickly.

Rollins promo..wasn't actually bad. I mean it was nothing special but I actually endured it and didn't want it to end about 5 seconds in. Which is good.

I like Rick Victor, he seems very efficient in the ring. Good match w/ him and Parker and the main event I looked forward too and enjoyed. Bo plays such a good babyface and I liked Big E in his match with Rollins so I assumed Bo would make him look great, which he didn't fail to do. I'd have maybe liked it to go on a bit longer for main event match but it was nice for what it was. Laughed at Saxton and Regal forgetting he was now called Bo DALLAS during the match too for a bit.

Solid show, nothing SPECTACULAR, but I enjoyed what I watched. Hopefully Rollins and Ambrose get plenty of time next week, it's been too long since I saw Dean wrestle.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

The tag was very good. I also really like Rick Victor. He's developing some character/mannerisms to go with his ring skills, so that's a plus. Paige is great. Audrie Marie is still bad. I haven't seen any improvement out of her at all. She's simply awkward. 

The main event would have been better if it hadn't been obvious from the moment it was announced how it was going to end. Bo bumps pretty well, but he's otherwise terrible. There's no substance to his ring work. He simply gets tossed around then wins via Gentle Hug.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I thought this weeks show was rather weak. Nothing really to even bother writing about other than it looks like Victor could fit in with Ascension (but all three would need new ring names). Victor wrestled previously as Apocalypse/Apoc and "The Shadow" - both could work here. 

I don't buy Jake Carter with Graves. Dalton or Maddox would be better fits, maybe even Kruger as well. 

CJ Parker will never make the wwe. I don't know how he was hired on in the first place. He tries WAY too hard to be "that guy", the funny guy and it's really forced and phony. Look at me I have big hair and wear funny clothes - that means I have charisma. Reminds me of Ricky/Atlas Ortiz. 

I assume Cesaro is on CC in order to try and get him more comfortable/relaxed on the mic - that area has never been his strong suit.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Official General FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

When is/was the last FCW taping and when will it be/was aired?


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I am guessing FCW is over and that's to bad considering it still had some awesome matches coming up. If you wanted to see Ambrose vs Regal the finale then here is the last part of the match: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpfCK8Wc1qo


----------



## East

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXZ3s1kCfwA&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIVW1SxevFg&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS_uBhk90Eg&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcncan_n5jU&feature=channel&list=UL

Latest Episode. Ambrose/Rollins is sick.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

There are 3 FCW shows still in the can from the June 7th TV taping. Theoretically they'll air July 1, 8 and 15.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

So what's next for all the FCW talent? Will they be put on NXT or fired?


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

From what I've heard, FCW will probably continue. It just won't be taped/televised.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Ascension was good. Nice to see them not in a squash. O'Brien being the face in peril was a twist I didn't expect but I enjoyed the match and I think it's the longest match I recall them having.


Ohno's match was meh. Didn't seem to flow that well. The multiple pin combinations and attempted flip to the outside looked pretty, but that was about it. I'm still waiting to see something from him in FCW.

So they unmasked Salazar (i think he had some doctor gimmick), gave him generic mexican gangster shtick and got him squashed. And hasn't he been released? :lmao oh dear

Rollins/Ambrose. FUCK. This was really, really fun to watch. Ambrose is a complete madman and so improved from when he first arrived in FCW. Limbwork was superb and the differing styles he worked for each portion of the match was really great to see. Even a threat with essentially one arm and it was really good to see how diverse a worker he can be. Trying to pop his shoulder back in constantly was fantastic to see and totally fits with his character. Plus Rollins' working on it and then both men selling (arm for Ambrose, leg for Rollins) their injuries so believably really added to the match for me since I love the little twists like that, or when Ambrose was biting Rollins, or the exchanges they had in the submissions (TAP! NEVER!). Finishing stretch was really well done, wasn't a finisher fest but made both of them come out looking strong. Regal on commentary for this just gets me more excited for Regal/Ambrose II. That NEEDS to be televised. Definitely reccommend the main event from this week if nothing else.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I don't believe that FCW has long term sustainability without TV broadcast exposure (or at least Internet broadcast exposure). Conversely, if and when NXT finds a home on American TV, I don't see a roster of internationally-exposed (if not internationally KNOWN) talent performing regularly before 100 people at a time in armories and rec centers in small towns. Something has got to give here.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Rollins and Ambrose...got damn. Those two put on a match together that can easily put 85% of the main roster to shame. I hope the powers that be don't fuck either of them up.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I though Rollins/Ambrose was better than anything the WWE has done this month. It was really a brilliant demonstration of how far Ambrose has grown as an in-ring performer. No one currently sells his character during matches like Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Just watched Ambrose/Rollins earlier today. Great match. Didn't think much to it at the beginning, but once the arm injury came into play, it went to another level. Ambrose is awesome. Rollins was a little off with his leg selling (sometimes he would, sometimes he wouldn't), but nothing major to complain about really. Finishing stretch was pretty tremendous. So excited for Ambrose/Regal II. Might watch their first match in anticipation. 

Can't wait for Ambrose to finally make it to the main roster too. With guys like Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, Sheamus (odd choice perhaps, but his work with Ziggler and Bryan has been awesome so I think he'd mesh well with Dean), Christian and others around, there is lots of potential for great matches :mark:.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

FCW is still going? I see Taker being scheduled for an appearance on August 1st.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Caylee Turner defeated Raquel Diaz at FCW Summer Slamarama to become the new FCW Divas champion. Maybe it's a sign, that Raquel is comming to main roster?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



swagger_ROCKS said:


> FCW is still going? I see Taker being scheduled for an appearance on August 1st.


They've axed FCW TV but are still running house shows.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



TomasThunder619 said:


> Caylee Turner defeated Raquel Diaz at FCW Summer Slamarama to become the new FCW Divas champion. Maybe it's a sign, that Raquel is comming to main roster?


Caylee Turner? The last time she was on FCW TV, her wrestling was awful. I hope it's improved since then.

Raquel Diaz should make it to the main roster. She is by far the strongest FCW diva and will get instant heat with her previous gimmick. The whole Lady Gaga gimmick was weird, but I'm guessing that was an experiment that will get dropped. She's booked on NXT, but she's ready for Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



CaptainObvious said:


> Caylee Turner? The last time she was on FCW TV, her wrestling was awful. I hope it's improved since then.
> 
> Raquel Diaz should make it to the main roster. She is by far the strongest FCW diva and will get instant heat with her previous gimmick. The whole Lady Gaga gimmick was weird, but I'm guessing that was an experiment that will get dropped. She's booked on NXT, but she's ready for Raw or Smackdown.


I think it's partially because they know she's going up soon and want the title on someone they know will be around for quite a while longer. Also explains Maddox (but not Dallas. Him being the John Cena of FCW does though)


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



CaptainObvious said:


> Caylee Turner? The last time she was on FCW TV, her wrestling was awful. I hope it's improved since then.
> 
> Raquel Diaz should make it to the main roster. She is by far the strongest FCW diva and will get instant heat with her previous gimmick. The whole Lady Gaga gimmick was weird, but I'm guessing that was an experiment that will get dropped. She's booked on NXT, but she's ready for Raw or Smackdown.


To be honest, Raquel is the worst in ring worker on the FCW roster. Her gimmicks are always good though and she plays them off well, but her wrestling is just.... crap... If she does get called up (which I hope she doesn't just as yet) she has to be a manger.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

wow when it comes to selling ambrose is really giving ziggler a run for his money


----------



## IcedZ

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

New FCW episode is uploaded on Youtube. Here is the first part of the show.






Not really that interesting episode from me, Big E Langston was in a match and that's already a big reason why I didn't like this weeks show. Main event was just basically furthering Ascension gimmick even more, sadly Brad Maddox was a victim of jobbing in that match.

Atleast they anounced Ambrose-Regal match in two weeks time.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



hadoboy said:


> To be honest, Raquel is the worst in ring worker on the FCW roster. Her gimmicks are always good though and she plays them off well, but her wrestling is just.... crap... If she does get called up (which I hope she doesn't just as yet) she has to be a manger.


I don't find Raquel as awful in the ring as I find Audrey. Audrey is basically Kelly 2.0.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



hadoboy said:


> *To be honest, Raquel is the worst in ring worker on the FCW roster. *Her gimmicks are always good though and she plays them off well, but her wrestling is just.... crap... If she does get called up (which I hope she doesn't just as yet) she has to be a manger.


No.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I actually kinda liked the Langston/Jordan match, they have been pushing Jordan as the new blue chipper for a while but he hadn't really shown me anything. But that match i found myself connecting with him and wanting him to win, somehow he got me caring about him, didn't expect that to happen at all.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I felt bad for Paige's weave track hanging off towards the end of her match this week. It distracted the hell out her. Speaking of her match this week..



hadoboy said:


> To be honest, Raquel is the worst in ring worker on the FCW roster.



Audrey Marie says what's up?


----------



## cheese_it

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Yeah Jordan's growing on me. I liked the focus on the arm and the 2nd rope armbreaker move he performed. 

Looks after the 2 vignettes they gave up on adam mercer...i saw he got his lessons in mic skills from Bo "charisma = shouting" Dallas.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Why is Big E Langston still on the roster? This guy sucks.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

^How does he suck? Just cause he's not gonna be a main star like Ambrose,Cesaro might end up....?

Like Regal has said, if Langston got someone like Mark Henry to mentor him, he really could end up being real good.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

This week is Ambrose vs Regal right? I need that ASAP to get the bad taste of RAW out of my mouth.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****



x78 said:


> This week is Ambrose vs Regal right? I need that ASAP to get the bad taste of RAW out of my mouth.


Next week.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Is this week's FCW up yet?


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Usually when it's not up by now that means it was pre-empted. Which means it might be TWO more weeks before Ambrose-Regal finally gets aired.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

The penultimate FCW TV broadcast is up - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRLYVUuuK60&feature=watch_response_rev.

Bray Wyatt wrestles a guy who got released a month ago, and Seth Rollins defends the title he doesn't have anymore.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

I'm really going to miss the 15 championship. That's easily one of my favourite concepts that FCW has and would have loved them to bring it over to NXT. It just offers so much more in terms of structuring a match or feud and probably helps teach the wrestlers how to work a longer style too before throwing them into the main event.

I liked Cesaro/Steamboat, seemed like one of their better matches. Wyatt continues to be consistently impressive. Main event was the usual FCW formula for fatal four ways, not as good as some of the house show matches I've seen. Kruger and Rollins had probably the best exchanges of the match, and those two having a one on one probably has the potential to be pretty good.


Oh, also Rick Victor won the FCW title and CJ Parker/Jason Jordan the tag titles, for anyone who cares. (at house shows, not tapings)


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official FCW Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread ***NO SPOILERS****

Richie vs Cesaro was fine. Both guys are good. Entirely unremarkable. The idea of the title was good. However it's been so lazily booked for so long I'm not sad to see it go with FCW.

The squash was a squash. Nothing more to say there.

The ME was good. Kruger pretty much carried the match, he was involved in pretty much all of the notable spots and spent the majority of the match active, and took the finish. He was also the only guy smart enough to do character work and not hit a finisher in a match he's going to lose.


----------

